# Springtime Thunderchicken Driveler #15



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here ya go.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Hiya Neil


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Here ya go.


 WHERE'S da video??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hiya Neil



Hiya Plum  



Keebs said:


> WHERE'S da video??



I'll send it to your private mailbox. It aint fit for family viewing


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 28, 2012)

Heyyyyyy


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hiya Plum
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send it to your private mailbox. It aint fit for family viewing



Me too! Me too!! 



Turkeypaw said:


> Heyyyyyy



Hiya


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dadblameit!!!
I was answering a post and the thread got closed! 

Anyway..... about that turkey, Cortney:
The breast meat is fine, no matter what you do with it. BUT... save the legs/thighs and wings. Boil them down for about 4 hours with onion, celery, bell pepper, and 3-4 chicken bouillion cubes in enough water to keep submerged. Then you can chop or shred the meat for turkey salad, turkey/vegetable soup, etc... It's mighty fine!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll send it to your private mailbox. It aint fit for family viewing


 I wanna dirty video too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll send it to your private mailbox. It aint fit for family viewing


 


Turkeypaw said:


> Heyyyyyy





Turkeypaw said:


> I wanna dirty video too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadblameit!!!
> I was answering a post and the thread got closed!
> 
> Anyway..... about that turkey, Cortney:
> The breast meat is fine, no matter what you do with it. BUT... save the legs/thighs and wings. Boil them down for about 4 hours with onion, celery, bell pepper, and 3-4 chicken bouillion cubes in enough water to keep submerged. Then you can chop or shred the meat for turkey salad, turkey/vegetable soup, etc... It's mighty fine!



Yep, that's what we usually do with the other parts. Good stuff!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

Pffffffffffffft... 





Let's get that "new" smell outta da way . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, that's what we usually do with the other parts. Good stuff!!



You wouldn't believe how many people fillet the breast meat off and toss the rest of the bird. 
In the spirit of the season:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

i killed the thread?
Fine, i'll go clean my shotgun again...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Nah...had to go take care of some stuff. Hard to drivel when you're supposed to be cleaning....


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, that's what we usually do with the other parts. Good stuff!!


And boil the heart in salt, pepper, and what ever else ya like ... thats the best part IMO.


rhbama3 said:


> You wouldn't believe how many people fillet the breast meat off and toss the rest of the bird.
> In the spirit of the season:



I never understood that ... A lot of meat get wasted like that..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2012)

the liver is awesome...just sayin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadblameit!!!
> I was answering a post and the thread got closed!
> 
> Anyway..... about that turkey, Cortney:
> The breast meat is fine, no matter what you do with it. BUT... save the legs/thighs and wings. Boil them down for about 4 hours with onion, celery, bell pepper, and 3-4 chicken bouillion cubes in enough water to keep submerged. Then you can chop or shred the meat for turkey salad, turkey/vegetable soup, etc... It's mighty fine!



All that dark meat makes great turkey pie after you simmer it to tenderize. As far as the breast, I love to wrap it in bacon strips and put it on the smoker. Or fry turkey fingers, or slice in cutlets and pound with a mallet and fry in bread crumbs to make turkey parmigiano. I'm making myself hawngry.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya just had to didn't you.    

deviled eggs for lunch ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

slip said:


> And boil the heart in salt, pepper, and what ever else ya like ... thats the best part IMO.
> 
> 
> I never understood that ... A lot of meat get wasted like that..


do they have gizzards too????


blood on the ground said:


> the liver is awesome...just sayin





Sterlo58 said:


> All that dark meat makes great turkey pie after you simmer it to tenderize. As far as the breast, I love to wrap it in bacon strips and put it on the smoker. Or fry turkey fingers, or slice in cutlets and pound with a mallet and fry in bread crumbs to make turkey parmigiano. I'm making myself hawngry.


 I just et & here you are making me salivate!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gotta go get the youngin' from school and over to ball practice. Be back shortly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Fried chicken , fresh turnips, zipper peas, mashed taters, whew.. the wifey done good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken , fresh turnips, zipper peas, mashed taters, whew.. the wifey done good.



Luvs me some turnips and zipper peas


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

okkk well i didnt have ta shoot nobody..... i guess im just too good at controlling a situation and makin the bad guy do what i want em too!!!!!!! 

but next week is a different story!!!! maybe ill shoot someone then!!! or maybe we will do a group scenerio and get to shoot bad guys together!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken , fresh turnips, zipper peas, mashed taters, whew.. the wifey done good.


 ........... grilled cheekun, snap beans wiff red taters & english pea/macaroni salad.


Sterlo58 said:


> Luvs me some turnips and zipper peas


My all time favorite is those teeny-tiny ones, "Lady fingers" I think they're called, hard as all get out to shell, but man oh man are they good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ya just had to didn't you.
> 
> deviled eggs for lunch ?







Fried egg and cheese sammich . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> okkk well i didnt have ta shoot nobody..... i guess im just too good at controlling a situation and makin the bad guy do what i want em too!!!!!!!
> 
> but next week is a different story!!!! maybe ill shoot someone then!!! or maybe we will do a group scenerio and get to shoot bad guys together!!!!!


ssooooo, you just bossed them around like you do your Daddy, huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> the liver is awesome...just sayin





Keebs said:


> do they have gizzards too????



I agree, but with conditions:
The normal body temp of a turkey is about 105 degree's. When you kill one in hot weather, those innards will get nasty in a hurry. If you plan to eat them, i highly recommend gutting and getting them on ice in as quick as possible. Putting ice in the body cavity will help cool down the body quicker too.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ssooooo, you just bossed them around like you do your Daddy, huh?



i dont boss daddy around!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i dont boss daddy around!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I agree, but with conditions:
> The normal body temp of a turkey is about 105 degree's. When you kill one in hot weather, those innards will get nasty in a hurry. If you plan to eat them, i highly recommend gutting and getting them on ice in as quick as possible. Putting ice in the body cavity will help cool down the body quicker too.






You so smart !!! 





Except when it comes to a Ameristep Doghouse blind . . .


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You so smart !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You so smart !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Turkeypaw said:


>



you too!

You disowned that putrid orange foobaw team yet?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you too!
> 
> You disowned that putrid orange foobaw team yet?


 No 




Destroyed any blinds this year??


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

Mannn .... I was taking a short nap woke up to all of the fire alarms in the house going off ... but its alright, its just dad cooking again.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You so smart !!!
> 
> 
> Except when it comes to a Ameristep Doghouse blind . . .



Did someone say Ameristep???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> Did someone say Ameristep???


You don't destroy Ameristep blinds. They destroy themselves. I don't know why they don't just put "Bio-degradeable" on the box. 

Trucks at the shop getting an oilchange, tires rotated, and a quick check-up on all the other things under the hood that i never check.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

YAY!!!! ive finished all my test for 2 of my classes!!!!!  & i only made below a 90 on 1 test!!!!! & thats probably because i was in a hurry to take it!!!!

now to take my criminal law test tonight and all ill have left is my ethics project to work on and my papers and case brief!!!

danng im good!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> YAY!!!! ive finished all my test for 2 of my classes!!!!!  & i only made below a 90 on 1 test!!!!! & thats probably because i was in a hurry to take it!!!!
> 
> now to take my criminal law test tonight and all ill have left is my ethics project to work on and my papers and case brief!!!
> 
> danng im good!!!!!



You can do all that but you can't remember your password?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You can do all that but you can't remember your password?




aw, man.... mountain dew out the nose again. That stings!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You can do all that but you can't remember your password?



tell me bout it!! how is it that i can remember all these georgia laws and codes and stuff but not a simple password!!! 

and i cant blame it on a cough syrup high cause i forgot the password wayy before i got any medicine!!!

i think my computer was just tired of me using it for a little while and wanted a break!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> aw, man.... mountain dew out the nose again. That stings!



dont you start on me too!!!! sheesh cant i have a blonde moment once in awhile i mean dernnnn!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> dont you start on me too!!!! sheesh cant i have a blonde moment once in awhile i mean dernnnn!!!!!



Hey.... I gots a question - isn't TurtleBug a blonde????


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey.... I gots a question - isn't TurtleBug a blonde????



probably!!! but i am too naturally, my color just comes out of a box i buy at walmart!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

im gonna pack it up and go to the house!!! class is THREW for the dayyyy!!!! and i still didnt get shot today!!!! YAY ME!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You can do all that but you can't remember your password?


 ya beat me to it, Les!


rhbama3 said:


> aw, man.... mountain dew out the nose again. That stings!


 aren't you supposed to be napping or something??



lilD1188 said:


> im gonna pack it up and go to the house!!! class is THREW for the dayyyy!!!! and i still didnt get shot today!!!! YAY ME!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya beat me to it, Les!
> 
> aren't you supposed to be napping or something??



already took a nap. 
Think i'll take another one while i wait on my truck.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> already took a nap.
> Think i'll take another one while i wait on my truck.


Did you EVER find out where "near Irwinville" it was you are supposed to be going hunting this year?!??!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Pics?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit, I think I just got banned from FB . . .



Somehow I doubt it would have been the 1st time.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

~sigh~ he done forgot me AGAIN!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Did you EVER find out where "near Irwinville" it was you are supposed to be going hunting this year?!??!



Nope. One of my buddies has a turkey lease up there somewhere this year. Never been there or seen a map of the place. Just hoping not to have to run all over the state trying to kill one this year.
Got to get Bugsy's bird first, though.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Robert, you needs to come up to ATL before crawfish season ends. Surely you can find a reason to come up to the big city.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert, you needs to come up to ATL before crawfish season ends. Surely you can find a reason to come up to the big city.



I'd rather wait and pick them up in Slidell than go to Atlanta. That city terrifies me.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. One of my buddies has a turkey lease up there somewhere this year. Never been there or seen a map of the place. Just hoping not to have to run all over the state trying to kill one this year.
> Got to get Bugsy's bird first, though.



Sorry sweetheart, this weekend is all about YOU getting a bird.  

I got til May to piddle around out there and chase those dumb chickens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry sweetheart, this weekend is all about YOU getting a bird.
> 
> I got til May to piddle around out there and chase those dumb chickens.



Oh no, Missy. You are pulling the trigger first!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd rather wait and pick them up in Slidell than go to Atlanta. That city terrifies me.



Them ugly critters yall are talkin about terrify me worse than Atlanta. 

It's a close race, but the bugs win.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh no, Missy. You are pulling the trigger first!



Fine then. 

I'll shoot a target when we get there then you can shoot a bird.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

time to go pick up the truck. BBL!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go pick up the truck. BBL!!



Time to start supper here. Fishbait and Mini-Me voted for tacos.  


What time you planning on getting here tomorrow? I hope hamburgers, baked beans and chips will suffice.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fine then.
> 
> I'll shoot a target when we get there then you can shoot a bird.



Winnie the Pooh perhaps?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Winnie the Pooh perhaps?



Nah, at our range. 

Dude, if I have to go up against Winnie Pooh with nothing more than a 20 gauge sportin 3" turkey loads, you better believe it's because I'm involved in a life or death situation. 

Winnie Pooh has turned out to be a pretty big boy.  If I decide I wanna hunt him during our bear days, you would be safe to assume I'll be totin Fishbait's .308


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Time to start supper here. Fishbait and Mini-Me voted for tacos.
> 
> 
> What time you planning on getting here tomorrow? I hope hamburgers, baked beans and chips will suffice.



I dunno. Got a pretty involved case to do, but hope to leave here before 2:30pm. If all goes to plan, Fishbro and i were gonna run to the lease after he gets off work. 
 As for supper, you know me. I'll eat anything.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

Bama, did you do that bird in yer avatar?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Bama, did you do that bird in yer avatar?



Yessir! He was the first bird i ever caped, and still the best bird i ever shot. Screwed up on the neck a little, and didn't get the wings balanced, but i'm still proud of it. If you look at the beard, thats a Nicodemus point i used to hold the beard in place.


----------



## kracker (Mar 28, 2012)

Just got home from my appt with the surgeon about my ankle. Now the bones are not healing and it's gonna be at least another 6 wks before I get these screws removed, if then. I've about decided I'm gonna lose this foot anyways, even after 4 surgeries and being laid up for almost 9 months now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> Just got home from my appt with the surgeon about my ankle. Now the bones are not healing and it's gonna be at least another 6 wks before I get these screws removed, if then. I've about decided I'm gonna lose this foot anyways, even after 4 surgeries and being laid up for almost 9 months now.



Can you give me a brief history? I am NOT a doctor, but work with many orthopedic surgeons. 
Any time someone says "Bones aren't healing right", i suggest they ask their surgeon to use "Platelet Gel" the next time they operate.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir! He was the first bird i ever caped, and still the best bird i ever shot. Screwed up on the neck a little, and didn't get the wings balanced, but i'm still proud of it. If you look at the beard, thats a Nicodemus point i used to hold the beard in place.


It looks really nice. I think im going to have to try that with my next bird.

I was planning to make a wing bone call, but i forgot before cutting the wings off of this last one. Oh well. Have you ever used one? I hear they are hard to master.


kracker;6830419Just got home from my appt with the surgeon about my ankle. Now the bones are not healing and it's gonna be at least another 6 wks before I get these screws removed said:


> Dang Kracker.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2012)

kracker;6830419Just got home from my appt with the surgeon about my ankle. Now the bones are not healing and it's gonna be at least another 6 wks before I get these screws removed said:


> Have they tried duck tape?
> 
> Sorry to hear. Beaming healing thoughts in your general direction.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

slip said:


> It looks really nice. I think im going to have to try that with my next bird.
> 
> I was planning to make a wing bone call, but i forgot before cutting the wings off of this last one. Oh well. Have you ever used one? I hear they are hard to master.
> 
> ...



I did a caping tutorial a while back, but don't remember which forum i put it in. lemme see if i can find it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

Still here . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here, Slip:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616381&highlight=turkey+cape

and yes, the wingbone call is hard to use, but it sure sounds good if you do it right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still here . . .



Really glad to see you still here, Idiot. I was worried.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Here, Slip:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616381&highlight=turkey+cape
> 
> and yes, the wingbone call is hard to use, but it sure sounds good if you do it right.



Sweet, i book marked it, thanks.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still here . . .



Then why the hate?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Really glad to see you still here, Idiot. I was worried.





Quack is still Whack !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Then why the hate?





No "hate" here .


----------



## kracker (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you give me a brief history? I am NOT a doctor, but work with many orthopedic surgeons.
> Any time someone says "Bones aren't healing right", i suggest they ask their surgeon to use "Platelet Gel" the next time they operate.


To start out with I've got a bad heart, Chrons, and Type 2 diabetes.

Last July I broke my right ankle, a closed fracture, and was in the hospital a couple of days. Since I'm on warfarin they sent me home to consult with my regular doctor and bridge over to Lovinox. This ordeal started on a Thursday morning and I was sent home on Sat. morning.

Monday morning I went to my Dr. and found some other problems and admitted me to our local hospital. Friday I showed no improvement so my wife called my gastroenterologist and he had me transferred to Athens Regional Medical Center. Somewhere during this time I developed cast sores and the ortho surgeon said these needed to heal before he could operate on me. I was released on Tuesday after about 12 days in various hospitals.

I had been home for 2 hours when I got tangled up between my wheelchair and walker and fell. I came down on my bad ankle with all my weight and the inner bone had broke throught the skin. Back to Athens Regional where I gagged the ER nurse when she unwrapped my foot. That clued me off it was pretty bad. When the surgeon got there he told us straight off that with all the trauma to my ankle he might not be able to save it.

Now I've been through 4 surgeries and 1 skin graft and it's still not healing. The last surgery on Feb 10th he used some sort of adhesive that I assume is like what you're talking about. He may have used it during the other surgeries, I can't remember. He is also going to start me on a bone stimulator, he said a lot of people didn't think they helped, but at this point we're ready to try anything.

On top of my ankle I haven't been able to take my Remicaid infusions for my Chrons since my bones are not healing and my incision is not healed over.

Thanks for any suggestions you can offer.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still here . . .



     Now don't do that again!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well......back from baseball practice. How yall is ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> To start out with I've got a bad heart, Chrons, and Type 2 diabetes.
> 
> Last July I broke my right ankle, a closed fracture, and was in the hospital a couple of days. Since I'm on warfarin they sent me home to consult with my regular doctor and bridge over to Lovinox. This ordeal started on a Thursday morning and I was sent home on Sat. morning.
> 
> ...



Kracker, your particular situation is so complex, there is really no advice i can give you. We do use platelet gel and bone stimulators here, but you have several issues that have to be addressed by someone far more knowledgable than me. The diabetes has to be strictly under control as it impedes blood flow to the legs which slows healing. 
Man, i had no idea. I hope your surgeon can get all that under control. We're pulling for you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well......back from baseball practice. How yall is ?



hungry and ready to hunt!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2012)

Gonna go drink supper 


So much fer healthyier eatin roun here


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2012)

Time to call it a day and go home!   Niters


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2012)

How many humps can one hump day have?


----------



## kracker (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Kracker, your particular situation is so complex, there is really no advice i can give you. We do use platelet gel and bone stimulators here, but you have several issues that have to be addressed by someone far more knowledgable than me. The diabetes has to be strictly under control as it impedes blood flow to the legs which slows healing.
> Man, i had no idea. I hope your surgeon can get all that under control. We're pulling for you!


Thanks!! I need all the encouragement I can get, after a while it starts to wear on you.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Dear God please let this day be over with soon. 

Bait comes in the house, yells "Get your gun", I hear dogs and realize dumb neighbor's pit is in the yard again. 

Dumb neighbor has been warned about his dog on our property. Bait and he exchange words, dumb neighbor thinks he's on neutral ground and doesn't realize he's on the vacant lot that I OWN and tells Bait "Why don't you come on down here and we'll talk about it" and not in a "Let's talk this out man to man" way. 

I called stupid neighbor a brainless idiot (but more in the DUMB --- -- - ----- ) words and told him that was my property and he was trespassing.  

He hauled.  

Waiting on the depooty to come out and have a talk with stupid neighbor about his dog and challenging someone on their own land. 


First task for tomorrow, putting up new KEEP OUT signs.  


Good grief, is this day really happening? 


Whole thing got Bait so fired up he's outside raking yards in the dark and I'm praying he doesn't get toted off by the mosquitos.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God please let this day be over with soon.
> 
> Bait comes in the house, yells "Get your gun", I hear dogs and realize dumb neighbor's pit is in the yard again.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear God please let this day be over with soon.
> 
> Bait comes in the house, yells "Get your gun", I hear dogs and realize dumb neighbor's pit is in the yard again.
> 
> ...



Gotta love idiot neighbors


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



Dude! I'm just thankful the deputy didn't come back wanting to know who the woman with the machete' in her right hand was. 


or the pistol in her left hand

 



slip said:


> Gotta love idiot neighbors




We have good neighbors for the most part, it's just two rental houses that they can't keep anyone decent in and they always seem to have roaming pit bulls.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> ..... wanting to know who the woman with the machete' in her right hand was.



Xena?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Xena?



Ah... no.    

When Bait says "Get your gun", I think "Which one?" 

Then I think "Gun safe is locked, too much time"

Then I look around bedroom and see compound ready with broadheads and think "Will take too long"

So I finally just dig around and find his pistol.  



I actually had the pistol in my hand, the machete was sitting by the back door so I just grabbed it on my way out, that way we'd both be covered. 

I didn't realize Bait was already going all Babe Ruth on the dog with a Louisville Slugger.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. Got a pretty involved case to do, but hope to leave here before 2:30pm. If all goes to plan, Fishbro and i were gonna run to the lease after he gets off work.
> As for supper, you know me. I'll eat anything.



Just a heads up, I have to get Mini-Me from school at 3 and we're USUALLY home around 3:30 to 3:45.

Don't get in too big of a hurry unless you wanna sit around and keep Reese-Cup company..... just sayin.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Relative of my neighbor? 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682787


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Gotta love idiot neighbors



Especially if they like to shoot at you, in your own yard.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Especially if they like to shoot at you, in your own yard.....



Well at least yours didn't challenge you to a fight, in your own yard.    

I'd give good money for a video of that dude quickly exiting my yard while I informed him that he was trespassing, as I waved a machete around.    


Maybe our neighbors are related?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Relative of my neighbor?
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682787



Well nevermind.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2012)

Linky gone 

Well then I jus .........


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Linky gone
> 
> Well then I jus .........



Same here. Got lots of cleaning and preparations for the arrival tomorrow of Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dude! I'm just thankful the deputy didn't come back wanting to know who the woman with the machete' in her right hand was.
> 
> 
> or the pistol in her left hand
> ...


I understand, my neighbors are good people, but they just think that when a dog wants outside, you just open the door and let it do what ever. I can rarely walk my own (leashed) dogs without getting followed by someone elses dog. I've used everything from a stick to a weedwacker to get them to leave me alone in my own yard.


Sugar Plum said:


> Especially if they like to shoot at you, in your own yard.....



Yeah ... My neighbors like to shoot, but we keep it at dirt banks for now.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 28, 2012)

Buenos Noches.

Life is grand.

See y'all soon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well at least yours didn't challenge you to a fight, in your own yard.
> 
> I'd give good money for a video of that dude quickly exiting my yard while I informed him that he was trespassing, as I waved a machete around.
> 
> ...



It's possible. This dude is just nuts. He was still more sorry about shooting and taking the bird from me than he was about the fact that he almost shot me.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well at least yours didn't challenge you to a fight, in your own yard.
> 
> I'd give good money for a video of that dude quickly exiting my yard while I informed him that he was trespassing, as I waved a machete around.
> 
> ...



You idjits down there in extreme north florida are crazy. Pitbulls, pistols, and machetes... 

And you wanted me to bring you a biscuit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally!!!
I haven't been able to get here for awhile. Stoopid puter....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You idjits down there in extreme north florida are crazy. Pitbulls, pistols, and machetes...
> 
> And you wanted me to bring you a biscuit.



Whats crazy about it? Biscuits go just fine with pitbulls, pistols, and machetes!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whats crazy about it? Biscuits go just fine with pitbulls, pistols, and machetes!



Only if the biscuit has crawfish and mustard on it!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still here . . .



You sir are the undeniable King of the Idjits 

I was worried you might be placed in "time-out" for a spell.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Only if the biscuit has crawfish and mustard on it!



no problem for me. 
However, i'm starting to get nervous about my trip down there to the wild west side of Valdosta. I guess Fishbro and i will take turns in the guard tower watching Casa de Turtlebug.
What am i getting into......


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> no problem for me.
> However, i'm starting to get nervous about my trip down there to the wild west side of Valdosta. I guess Fishbro and i will take turns in the guard tower watching Casa de Turtlebug.
> What am i getting into......



Pack extra ammo and twinkies. You never know when you might need them. 

By the way.... does Ameristep make a guard tower?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Pack extra ammo and twinkies. You never know when you might need them.
> 
> By the way.... does Ameristep make a guard tower?



You try it first. 

I'm gonna finish watching Duck Dynasty and call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna finish watching Duck Dynasty and call it a night. See ya'll later!



I think I will do the same. Last one left turn out the lights.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2012)

click


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2012)

White screen has turned to black coffee.   yippeeeeee  skippy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2012)

You are right about the dreaded white screen finally turning to black.  It is a real pain in the tail for you and me.  I think that we are the only two that even know about that feature.  


HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you drivelers out there this morning.

Gobblin, I need a couple of cups of your coffee this morning just to jump start my heart.  (Either that or the sight of Tbug chasing her nasty neighbor around with a machete while she is wearing her nightgown !!!)    

My message to Tbug is............. You Go Girl and put some more ammunition in that weapon of yours because it sounds like your neighbor should be relocated.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2012)

Thursday huh  Only 3,333,333,333 more workin days or so til retirement


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

hi.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thursday huh  Only 3,333,333,333 more workin days or so til retirement



What is retirement ? 



Hornet22 said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.



not yet...but it is my day off.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

heehee


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> heehee



Watcha gigglin' bout ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. Emily has a new trick. She knows how to open her bedroom door, all by herself. How do I know? Cause she opened my bedroom door right after to come in a tell me "Ah Morgan!" (good morning)


Oh crap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Morning ya'll.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Mornin' idjits


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Watcha gigglin' bout ?





Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Emily has a new trick. She knows how to open her bedroom door, all by herself. How do I know? Cause she opened my bedroom door right after to come in a tell me "Ah Morgan!" (good morning)
> 
> 
> Oh crap.


 and NOW the fun begins................


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin' waders!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and NOW the fun begins................



Guess it's time to look into those stoopid doorknob safety locks. Ugh....At least we have deadbolts on the two doors leading outside.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess it's time to look into those stoopid doorknob safety locks. Ugh....At least we have deadbolts on the two doors leading outside.


 yep, better safe than embarrassed!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Emily has a new trick. She knows how to open her bedroom door, all by herself. How do I know? Cause she opened my bedroom door right after to come in a tell me "Ah Morgan!" (good morning)
> 
> 
> Oh crap.



Oh yeah, time to bolt the doors shut.  Morning plum



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll.



Howdy Mud



Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin' idjits



Mornin knucklehead.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, better safe than embarrassed!



Oh my...momma and daddy are wrestlin'


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh my...momma and daddy are wrestlin'


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh my...momma and daddy are wrestlin'


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, better safe than embarrassed!



 yep!



Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah, time to bolt the doors shut.  Morning plum



Howdy, Neil!

Got to go grab a cup of coffee. I'm not diggin' Rob's huntin' schedule this week. He's waking up at 4, making coffee and leaving at 6. The coffee pot turns off after two hours. So if I wake up later than 6, I have a pot of cold coffee. I can either brew a new pot or just warm it up. It's amazing how fast you can blow through a giant tub of coffee and filters by making two pots each morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2012)

Mernin vernins.......today if friday eve....and payday...and payout day..and a bunch of other stewpid stuff that ain't worth mentioning ...y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2012)

morning...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your coffee maker is like mine, make Rob turn it off and back on before he leaves, at least that'll keep it warm until 8:00 for ya!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin vernins.......today if friday eve....and payday...and payout day..and a bunch of other stewpid stuff that ain't worth mentioning ...y'all have a great day!!!


 heehee


kracker said:


> morning...


 Dang kracker, read back & didn't realize all you had going on, darlin'!  Positive thoughts & prayers going out & up for ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning everybody!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning everybody!


Mustard Bro, whats up



Keebs said:


>



really


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> really


 heeheehahaha


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







mudracing101 said:


> Mustard Bro, whats up



Just waiting around to see what craziness Quack brings us today and how the Robert-woo/TBugsy hunting trip turns out. Anyone want to take bets on what kind of equipment malfunction happens first?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just waiting around to see what craziness Quack brings us today and how the Robert-woo/TBugsy hunting trip turns out. Anyone want to take bets on what kind of equipment malfunction happens first?



What did Quack do.. i missed it. Robert-woo better be careful hanging round Tbug, sounds like Valdasty is turning into Gangsta-ville


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Mud?  I got an errand for you to run on your lunch hour..................... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682838


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2012)

Turnip greens and deer roast....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud?  I got an errand for you to run on your lunch hour.....................
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682838



We dont have a home depot ya idjit


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Turnip greens and deer roast....





mudracing101 said:


> We dont have a home depot ya idjit


 dangit, I get them two confuzzzed! BUT you ain't *that* far from Cordele...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dangit, I get them two confuzzzed! BUT you ain't *that* far from Cordele...............



you are closer to Cordele than i am


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Turnip greens and deer roast....



That'll work


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> you are closer to Cordele than i am


nu-uh, not *right now*............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nu-uh, not *right now*............



Aint you got some kids to put on a list or something


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just waiting around to see what craziness Quack brings us today and how the Robert-woo/TBugsy hunting trip turns out. Anyone want to take bets on what kind of equipment malfunction happens first?





mudracing101 said:


> What did Quack do.. i missed it. Robert-woo better be careful hanging round Tbug, sounds like Valdasty is turning into Gangsta-ville





Couple of pest-a-mists.  


I got Wobbert-Woo!'s  bedroom for the next three nights all dusted, de-cat haired, clean sheets and extra blankets ready to go. His bathroom is now clean with fresh towels and a spotless mirror. 

Now it's just the rest of the house.  

We are entirely too cluttered.  

I think Wobbert-Woo!  and Bait are going to check trail cams when he gets here. Mini-Me and I will listen out for when to put the burgers on and I don't think the neighbors have opened their front door since the deputy left.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Couple of pest-a-mists.
> 
> 
> I got Wobbert-Woo!'s  bedroom for the next three nights all dusted, de-cat haired, clean sheets and extra blankets ready to go. His bathroom is now clean with fresh towels and a spotless mirror.
> ...



oh, well uh .. i didnt expect you to be in here this morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got some kids to put on a list or something


 Allllll done!  Now I have time to stawlk......uuuhhh, keep a check on you.............


turtlebug said:


> Couple of pest-a-mists.
> 
> 
> I got Wobbert-Woo!'s  bedroom for the next three nights all dusted, de-cat haired, clean sheets and extra blankets ready to go. His bathroom is now clean with fresh towels and a spotless mirror.
> ...


I like the "machete by the door" policy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Allllll done!  Now I have time to stawlk......uuuhhh, keep a check on you.............
> 
> I like the "machete by the door" policy!



Speakin of, how's Chevy


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If your coffee maker is like mine, make Rob turn it off and back on before he leaves, at least that'll keep it warm until 8:00 for ya!
> 
> heehee
> 
> Dang kracker, read back & didn't realize all you had going on, darlin'!  Positive thoughts & prayers going out & up for ya!


Thanks keebs!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2012)

hey mud... is it me or do turnip greens really help make things easier when yer droppin the kidz off at the pool?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey mud... is it me or do turnip greens really help make things easier when yer droppin the kidz off at the pool?



Thats all you


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of, how's Chevy


 still digging to China! but other than that........... funny as all get out, sitting when told to, coming when called and just plain loveable!


kracker said:


> Thanks keebs!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of, how's Chevy



Doo-Doo


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Chevy-gurl!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh my...momma and daddy are wrestlin'



I like wrasslin' 



Keebs said:


> If your coffee maker is like mine, make Rob turn it off and back on before he leaves, at least that'll keep it warm until 8:00 for ya!



He forgets. I'm just gonna set up the timer to click on at 7. He gets up and makes it fresh (he forgets to set it up at night too ) So I won't have to worry about messin' up his thing....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like wrasslin'
> 
> 
> .



.....uh oh, the dancin nanners are out and we be talkin bout wrasslin. Quack should be swingin' by soon.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like wrasslin'


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> .....uh oh, the dancin nanners are out and we be talkin bout wrasslin. Quack should be swingin' by soon.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Keebs!!! 

PS - yo avatar is creepy...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I gotta make a pilgrimage to wally world. Back after while.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> .....uh oh, the dancin nanners are out and we be talkin bout wrasslin. Quack should be swingin' by soon.



Can you use the words "Quack" and "swinging" in the same sentences without getting banded?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



 Those are cute pups. What are their names?


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2012)

Mornin ....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Those are cute pups. What are their names?



Not sure. I don't get to see them much.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like wrasslin'
> 
> 
> 
> He forgets. I'm just gonna set up the timer to click on at 7. He gets up and makes it fresh (he forgets to set it up at night too ) So I won't have to worry about messin' up his thing....


 typical man.......... 


Les Miles said:


> Keebs!!!
> 
> PS - yo avatar is creepy...







I heard he/she was *sweet* on you..................


Sterlo58 said:


> Well I gotta make a pilgrimage to wally world. Back after while.


 lock & load!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin ....



Hiya Slip 


Think I'll head over to the SF


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin ....



Howdy!



Les Miles said:


> Not sure. I don't get to see them much.







Keebs said:


> typical man..........



!!!! Listen to this....the neighbor (turkey killer) kept his kids home from church last night....guess they didn't want to bump in to anyone


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> !!!! Listen to this....the neighbor (turkey killer) kept his kids home from church last night....guess they didn't want to bump in to anyone



You think he's skeered of you?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin ....


 Mernin...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> !!!! Listen to this....the neighbor (turkey killer) kept his kids home from church last night....guess they didn't want to bump in to anyone


seems like church is the one place he NEEDED to be!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

Time to head out to the Messican joint for fajitas. See you peeps after lunch.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You think he's skeered of you?



He told our other neighbor, and the other neighbor told me, that he thought I was gonna hit him (yeah, EVERYONE is talking about this now )



Keebs said:


> seems like church is the one place he NEEDED to be!



I know!! Ridiculous!!



Les Miles said:


> Time to head out to the Messican joint for fajitas. See you peeps after lunch.



Later!! Send some this way


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He told our other neighbor, and the other neighbor told me, that he thought I was gonna hit him (yeah, EVERYONE is talking about this now )


I say you keep a machete by the door (out of reach of the kidlets of course) just "in case".................  
Oh, oh, oh, I know, tell them this..............


"I might not know Karate, but I know *Crazy* and I ain't afraid to use it!"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

keebs said:


> i say you keep a machete by the door (out of reach of the kidlets of course) just "in case".................  :d
> oh, oh, oh, i know, tell them this..............
> 
> 
> "i might not know karate, but i know *crazy* and i ain't afraid to use it!"



sig line!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Not sure. I don't get to see them much.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> sig line!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> sig line!!


 


Keebs said:


>


 I think all wimmens know the crazy.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> I think all wimmens know the crazy.


 like you're even old enough to know _*much*_ about wimmens.......... talk to me after you've at least been married once or more..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> like you're even old enough to know _*much*_ about wimmens.......... talk to me after you've at least been married once or more..........



AMEN!.....ufcors my X was fruity as can be! good thang is she took flight about 7m yrs ago and we aint seener since..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> .....uh oh, the dancin nanners are out and we be talkin bout wrasslin. Quack should be swingin' by soon.





Les Miles said:


> Can you use the words "Quack" and "swinging" in the same sentences without getting banded?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> AMEN!.....ufcors my X was fruity as can be! good thang is she took flight about 7m yrs ago and we aint seener since..........


 so you too were called "Delightfully Divorced" huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Cutting grass, went to roll a concrete block over with my foot and my knee popped out..... 

Ain't had that happen before. At least it went back in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





Keebs said:


> like you're even old enough to know _*much*_ about wimmens.......... talk to me after you've at least been married once or more..........



We could be married fifty times, and 200 years old and still not understand wemminz


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We could be married fifty times, and 200 years old and still not understand wemminz


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We could be married fifty times, and 200 years old and still not understand wemminz


but at least you have been around them enough for a qualified assessment, TPaw is still a "young'un" in his 20's, *wet behind the ear*........... and he knows like to pick at him about it too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Plate of Salad, collard greens, taters, fried chicken, roast , brocalli, and a chocalate ice cream cone for desert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

Man the turkeys are out at midday !!!  Just made a 20 mile round trip to Deepstep and every field I passed had turkeys.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but at least you have been around them enough for a qualified assessment, TPaw is still a "young'un" in his 20's, *wet behind the ear*........... and he knows like to pick at him about it too!



I really wished you would change your avatar, gives me the heeby jeeby's


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Plate of Salad, collard greens, taters, fried chicken, roast , brocalli, and a chocalate ice cream cone for desert


 you ate at Golden Corral again, didn't you?


mudracing101 said:


> I really wished you would change your avatar, gives me the heeby jeeby's


 he/she likes making you have heeby jeebies!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Plate of Salad, collard greens, taters, fried chicken, roast , brocalli, and a chocalate ice cream cone for desert


 Venison hamburger steak, salad & baked tater here. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Man the turkeys are out at midday !!! Just made a 20 mile round trip to Deepstep and every field I passed had turkeys.


 Shoot 'em


mudracing101 said:


> I really wished you would change your avatar, gives me the heeby jeeby's


 Yeah, that thing is creepy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 29, 2012)

I almost ran over one of the local resident turkeys here at work.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2012)

Cheese cake ... its whats fer lunch.



mudracing101 said:


> I really wished you would change your avatar, gives me the heeby jeeby's



Me too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Cheese cake ... its whats fer lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Me too*_.


 you too???


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you too???





slip said:


> Me too.



Yeah.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Didnt i hear a while back something about you wanting to turkey hunt this year?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt i hear a while back something about you wanting to turkey hunt this year?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt i hear a while back something about you wanting to turkey hunt this year?





Sterlo58 said:


>


I *won* a turkey vest & calls from our very own Miguel,  but I don't know the first thing about turkey hunting............ except now I do know you can't hunt them over bait.......


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know much about turkey hunting either.





Unless you count that one I hit with my car.  I would expect it from a deer, rabbit or squirrel but that was the first suicidal turkey I've seen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2012)

id rather be fishin.....trout fishin that is..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> id rather be fishin.....trout fishin that is..


 when did you start liking to fish, I swuanee, I don't remember you ever mentioning it before!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> when did you start liking to fish, I swuanee, I don't remember you ever mentioning it before!



 im a newbee


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im a newbee


I thought it was spelled "Noob"??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

Plants down again, 4 more hours of doing NOTHING!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plants down again, 4 more hours of doing NOTHING!!


 I thought you would enjoy a day of doing nothing at work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plants down again, 4 more hours of doing NOTHING!!



And what makes this different from any other day


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Plants down again, 4 more hours of doing NOTHING!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And what makes this different from any other day


[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> I thought you would enjoy a day of doing nothing at work.




Makes for a loooooong 12 hrs Tpaw.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And what makes this different from any other day





I'ma hard workin man
I wear a steel hard hat


blahblahblah . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> when did you start liking to fish, I swuanee, I don't remember you ever mentioning it before!



Keebs, that is exactly where he has been fishing......way down upon the Swuanee River  !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes for a loooooong 12 hrs Tpaw.
> 
> 
> I'ma hard workin man
> ...


 I wanna see you in a pic with your steel hard hat on...................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

eagle eye 444 said:


> keebs, that is exactly where he has been fishing......way down upon the swuanee river  !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see you in a pic with your steel hard hat on...................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 whaaaaa............... he's hawt no matter what he's wearin............


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 29, 2012)

Afternoon folks.  My working for the man day is done, now time to do some work at home before dinner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see you in a pic with your steel hard hat on...................




And nuttin else ??  




Keebs said:


> whaaaaa............... he's hawt no matter what he's wearin............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks.  My working for the man day is done, now time to do some work at home before dinner.


 it's my FRIDAY!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> And nuttin else ??


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see you in a pic with your steel hard hat on...................


I knew I had saw him on tv. He's one of the Village People!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> I knew I had saw him on tv. He's one of the Village People!!


 Who TOLD???????


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Who TOLD???????


not that theres anything wrong with that......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> I knew I had saw him on tv. He's one of the Village People!!







Keebs said:


> Who TOLD???????












Oh great, now I've got Y M CA running thru my head.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, now I've got Y M CA running thru my head.


 are ya doing the hand movements too?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> I knew I had saw him on tv. He's one of the Village People!!



Village Idjit


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Village Idjit


I wondered who would be the first to hit that hanging curveball!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> are ya doing the hand movements too?




You KNOW it !!! 




Hornet22 said:


> Village Idjit





Hello pot . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Keebzzzz, I just remembered the song I was telling you about, it's "My Ding a Ling".


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzz, I just remembered the song I was telling you about, it's "My Ding a Ling".


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW it !!!
> 
> Hello pot . . .


  
 Pot? Where?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzz, I just remembered the song I was telling you about, it's "My Ding a Ling".










hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man the turkeys are out at midday !!!  Just made a 20 mile round trip to Deepstep and every field I passed had turkeys.



If yer skeered, I'll come guard you when you go by the fields. I'll make sure to bring my 20 ga, you know, just in case one of them beasts tries to get you 



Keebs said:


> you too???



Um.......er........well.........me too 



Keebs said:


> I *won* a turkey vest & calls from our very own Miguel,  but I don't know the first thing about turkey hunting............ except now I do know you can't hunt them over bait.......




I"ll call one in for ya, if you're ever up this way 




Oh lawd y'all.......remember the conversation we had about Emily opening the doors? Well, uh, er.....I gotta go buy some lock stuff. She opened the door to our room a few minutes ago


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzz, I just remembered the song I was telling you about, it's "My Ding a Ling".



GREAT........... now I got THAT song stuck in my head.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see you in a pic with your steel hard hat on...................



Oh! Me too! Me too!!



Keebs said:


> Pot? Where?



Oh! Me too! Me too!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT........... now I got THAT song stuck in my head.



oh my goodness


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If yer skeered, I'll come guard you when you go by the fields. I'll make sure to bring my 20 ga, you know, just in case one of them beasts tries to get you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh?   And what did she see?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> oh my goodness



I know, right.  I don't wanna play


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh?   And what did she see?



Well, uh, uh......we were, uh, folding clothes?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT........... now I got THAT song stuck in my head.





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh! Me too! Me too!!
> Oh! Me too! Me too!!










boneboy96 said:


> Oh?   And what did she see?





Aallllrighty Folks, it's my FRIDAY and I'm ready to get OUTTA Heah!!!!!!!
Mud, hurry up or Izz leavin wiffout ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh?   And what did she see?







Sugar Plum said:


> Well, uh, uh......we were, uh, folding clothes?



Was your "friend" helping you???


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 29, 2012)

i am ONE HAPPY GIRL right about now, got to talk to a couple US MARSHALS today!!!! gotta couple pictures too!! it was AWESOME!!!!! and also hopefully recruited a couple high school students into the criminal justice program here at school!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lets go Keebs


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Was your "friend" helping you???



Oh lawd! I can't answer that one....there are too many wrong (bannable) answers 



lilD1188 said:


> i am ONE HAPPY GIRL right about now, got to talk to a couple US MARSHALS today!!!! gotta couple pictures too!! it was AWESOME!!!!! and also hopefully recruited a couple high school students into the criminal justice program here at school!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 29, 2012)

ughhhh why wont it let me upload my pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, uh, uh......we were, uh, folding clothes?



Who was winning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, now I've got Y M CA running thru my head.



It would be much better if the YWCA was involved instead !!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzz, I just remembered the song I was telling you about, it's "My Ding a Ling".



Nope, I ain't saying a word about this comment!!!  I will let you decide.



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd y'all.......remember the conversation we had about Emily opening the doors? Well, uh, er.....I gotta go buy some lock stuff. She opened the door to our room a few minutes ago



RUTRO. I hope someone was folding up clothes when the door opened.  



boneboy96 said:


> Oh?   And what did she see?



Could have been the "moon" shining during the afternoon in Georgia but I still think that someone was folding up clothes.    



Sugar Plum said:


> Well, uh, uh......we were, uh, folding clothes?



See, I knew that Sugar Plum and I were on the same page all along.  No young eyes were harmed in the course of this daily drivel.       

Ok with that said, time for me to shut this puter down and do something productive before the day is over like go and buy some more allergy medicine.

See ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You stop at two?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there another contest going on?? I just scrolled through SIX PAGES of New Member Introductions in order to find a couple new thread.....what the heck???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Who was winning?



Uh, I think it was a tie 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nope, I ain't saying a word about this comment!!!  I will let you decide.
> RUTRO. I hope someone was folding up clothes when the door opened.
> Could have been the "moon" shining during the afternoon in Georgia but I still think that someone was folding up clothes.
> See, I knew that Sugar Plum and I were on the same page all along.  No young eyes were harmed in the course of this daily drivel.







gobbleinwoods said:


> You stop at two?



No. Two is just what we've been brewing in the morning. I'll make a pot or two throughout the day, too


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2012)

What the heck are those black beetles that swarm yer porch light if you leave it on at night?


I dont know what they are ... but i do know they dont taste good.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 29, 2012)

slip said:


> What the heck are those black beetles that swarm yer porch light if you leave it on at night?
> 
> 
> I dont know what they are ... but i do know they dont taste good.



Ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2012)

Well Bama, how did the day go??

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well Bama, how did the day go??
> 
> Good evening folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


Any fishing reports??........The weather is certainly getting right!!............How are things going up there on Lanier??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Posting from my blackberry, so bear with me. Fishbro and mini-bug are sick. Ended up not going today but got the gameplan set for in the morning. Temp. And skeeters are horrible down here, but guns are ready and calls tuned and ready to go. No cams checked in the last two weeks but hopefully one will gobble in the morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Any fishing reports??........The weather is certainly getting right!!............How are things going up there on Lanier??



The fish are just starting to bite. A little bit more sun to warm up the water temp and they will be out in force. 

Lanier is looking good and the water is slowly creeping up. 

Still trying to figure out if I need a new 1st Mate this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Posting from my blackberry, so bear with me. Fishbro and mini-bug are sick. Ended up not going today but got the gameplan set for in the morning. Temp. And skeeters are horrible down here, but guns are ready and calls tuned and ready to go. No cams checked in the last two weeks but hopefully one will gobble in the morning.



Don't forget to take your shells and don't step on any snakes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't forget to take your shells and don't step on any snakes.



Shells are in the vest, but I hope the snakes are hiding. 
Night, folks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Posting from my blackberry, so bear with me. Fishbro and mini-bug are sick. Ended up not going today but got the gameplan set for in the morning. Temp. And skeeters are horrible down here, but guns are ready and calls tuned and ready to go. No cams checked in the last two weeks but hopefully one will gobble in the morning.


One word!!........Thermacell!!



Les Miles said:


> The fish are just starting to bite. A little bit more sun to warm up the water temp and they will be out in force.
> 
> Lanier is looking good and the water is slowly creeping up.


Kind of what I was thinking!!

Be sure to keep me updated on the conditions!!


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck Bama, Tbug ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Shells are in the vest, but I hope the snakes are hiding.
> Night, folks!



Good luck Wobert Woo


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I ain no carpenter


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2012)

Mite as well drink


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mite as well drink



Ya thank ?


----------



## kracker (Mar 29, 2012)

Nite folks..


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Morning folks! I don't drink coffee so y'all are on your own....sorry.


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, Insomnia ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> Oh yeah, Insomnia ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!



Hate when that happens,  lay there and try to go to sleep or just go ahead and make coffee.  decisions decisions.  Well I am awake this FRIDAY morning so here is the java juice


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 30, 2012)

Morning all...TGIF!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well Happy Friday to you, Kracker, Gobblin, and BB.  I was up late last night because I couldn't sleep either.  I was really sleepy at 9 PM but then I became wide awake and got back online here at GON and caught up on the news here.  Finally went to bed after midnight.

I am doing my normal things like washing clothes, reading the newspaper etc.  Thankfully my name was missing from the obituary page today so now I can continue with my Friday.  The coffee is good for sure.


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Morning Eagle Eye, Gobblin and BoneBoy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well it's time to get out of work and head homoe for a few hours of sleep and then do it again!   niters!


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's time to get out of work and head homoe for a few hours of sleep and then do it again!   niters!


Nite... I hope you can't catch insomnia over the web.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 30, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ya thank ?



Not too much.......it hurts my head 








MORNIN IJITOCRACY


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad its Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> I knew I had saw him on tv. He's one of the Village People!!





Hornet22 said:


> Village Idjit



        Now that was funny




Les Miles said:


> The fish are just starting to bite. A little bit more sun to warm up the water temp and they will be out in force.
> 
> Lanier is looking good and the water is slowly creeping up.
> 
> Still trying to figure out if I need a new 1st Mate this year.


Ya need a new 1st mate every month ya idjit, that way you can have calendars made for the upcoming year


Les Miles said:


> Glad its Friday!








GOOD MORNING GON, ITS FRIDAY



Keebs didnt tell me she was off today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! I don't know what happened....Rob must have put something in my drink last night. I went to bed BEFORE 10. That never happens. It would explain why I was wide awake at 4 am when the alarm went off though!


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

Good Mornin!! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2012)

YES...FRIDAY!!!!! only 2 1/2 days til munday!!!!

im a dream killer aint I


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! I don't know what happened....Rob must have put something in my drink last night. I went to bed BEFORE 10. That never happens. It would explain why I was wide awake at 4 am when the alarm went off though!



I made that crappy Red Solo Cup song my alarm ringtone. It works like a charm, I wake up 5 minutes before the alarm is set for just so I don't have to hear the song.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! I don't know what happened....Rob must have put something in my drink last night. I went to bed BEFORE 10. That never happens. It would explain why I was wide awake at 4 am when the alarm went off though!


Morning Sugar


CountryClover said:


> Good Mornin!! Happy Friday everyone!


Morning


blood on the ground said:


> YES...FRIDAY!!!!! only 2 1/2 days til munday!!!!
> 
> im a dream killer aint I


 you aint right



kracker said:


> I made that crappy Red Solo Cup song my alarm ringtone. It works like a charm, I wake up 5 minutes before the alarm is set for just so I don't have to hear the song.



Red solo cup........ i feel you up.. lets have a party


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> I made that crappy Red Solo Cup song my alarm ringtone. It works like a charm, I wake up 5 minutes before the alarm is set for just so I don't have to hear the song.



 I'd do the same thing too.



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Sugar



Hiyya Mud


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

Been a long time since I've been in the driveler. Where is everyone?  

I have 2 sick boys at home and finally have time to spare.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

I like "friends" who want to drop by to say hi


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Red solo cup........ i feel you up.. lets have a party[/QUOTE]

:

Thanks a lot mud! I swear if he was playing in my backyard and the beer was free, I still wouldn't go see him.


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> Red solo cup........ i feel you up.. lets have a party




Now that song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2012)

Mornin...just passin through!!! Had to go to ER last night, no energy, weak, low grade fever, etc. Turns out I have a touch of (walking) pneumonia  They gave me some antibiotics and sent me on my way. 

Don't see how I got that, I had been out walking like crazy everyday, even cleared by the cardiologist 

Anyway, that's why I haven't been here for the last couple of days.
Hopefully, once these antibiotics get in me I'll get back to normal soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2012)

Scrimps and rice wif hot pepper sauce...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...just passin through!!! Had to go to ER last night, no energy, weak, low grade fever, etc. Turns out I have a touch of (walking) pneumonia  They gave me some antibiotics and sent me on my way.
> 
> Don't see how I got that, I had been out walking like crazy everyday, even cleared by the cardiologist
> 
> ...





Good grief, Jeff! What in the world are you doin'?? You KNOW you ain't gonna be allowed to play wif us no more iffin' you keep going to the hospital! 


 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good grief, Jeff! What in the world are you doin'?? You KNOW you ain't gonna be allowed to play wif us no more iffin' you keep going to the hospital!
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!



Thank ya Plum  I'm feeling better already, I reckon from that first dose of antibiotics they gave me last night at the ER. One day I was feeling great and released for normal activity, the next day I was weak, feeling bad with no energy, and a low grade fever....doesn't make sense


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll check back with y'all later on


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Plum  I'm feeling better already, I reckon from that first dose of antibiotics they gave me last night at the ER. One day I was feeling great and released for normal activity, the next day I was weak, feeling bad with no energy, and a low grade fever....doesn't make sense



Rest up! I'll be back later too. Busy day. Momma in law in coming tomorrow


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2012)

Shmooo... you better take it easy and heal up!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> Red solo cup........ i feel you up.. lets have a party



:

Thanks a lot mud! I swear if he was playing in my backyard and the beer was free, I still wouldn't go see him.[/QUOTE] free beer, free solo cups, im in



CountryClover said:


> Now that song is stuck in my head.


 lets have a party lets have a party


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...just passin through!!! Had to go to ER last night, no energy, weak, low grade fever, etc. Turns out I have a touch of (walking) pneumonia  They gave me some antibiotics and sent me on my way.
> 
> Don't see how I got that, I had been out walking like crazy everyday, even cleared by the cardiologist
> 
> ...


dang Jeffro, take it easy for a while 


SnowHunter said:


> Shmooo... you better take it easy and heal up!!!


 Mornin


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Mornin' folks


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2012)

CountryClover said:


> Good Mornin!! Happy Friday everyone!


We thought you went and forgot about us

Welcome back


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...just passin through!!! Had to go to ER last night, no energy, weak, low grade fever, etc. Turns out I have a touch of (walking) pneumonia  They gave me some antibiotics and sent me on my way.
> 
> Don't see how I got that, I had been out walking like crazy everyday, even cleared by the cardiologist
> 
> ...



Dang Jeff!!


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> lets have a party lets have a party:fine



That was my 9 year old's favorite song until I threw the cd away.  I haven't even thought about that song until today.  


Jeff C. I hope you get to feeling better really soon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin' folks





slip said:


> We thought you went and forgot about us
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> ...


 
almost lunch time 




CountryClover said:


> That was my 9 year old's favorite song until I threw the cd away.  I haven't even thought about that song until today.
> 
> 
> Jeff C. I hope you get to feeling better really soon!



You threw her cd away,,... bad mommy


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

slip said:


> We thought you went and forgot about us



No way, never forget about y'all!  Between work, the boys and helping my mom out since she was diagnosed with cancer, I don't have time for much anymore.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2012)

i wish i was fishin..........work is overrated


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Cant believe Keebs done laid out on us, i'm all by myself, dont want to be all by myself...anymore


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You threw her cd away,,... bad mommy



I threw his cd away.  He has it on his iPod, just no more listening to it while I'm driving.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i wish i was fishin..........work is overrated



Me too


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> almost lunch time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost cheese cake time


CountryClover said:


> No way, never forget about y'all!  Between work, the boys and helping my mom out since she was diagnosed with cancer, I don't have time for much anymore.



Aw dang, sorry to hear that about your mom.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

CountryClover said:


> I threw his cd away.  He has it on his iPod, just no more listening to it while I'm driving.



His cd,  oops my bad


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Almost cheese cake time
> 
> 
> Aw dang, sorry to hear that about your mom.



Yep , sorry to hear that , i hate the C word


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Aw dang, sorry to hear that about your mom.



Thank you. She just went through her last treatment of chemo and radiation and was doing really good. But she got extremely sick and is in the hospital now.


----------



## win280 (Mar 30, 2012)

20 oz. red bull for lunch. Couldn't eat after seeing that chicks face.Bad Kracker.


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> His cd,  oops my bad








mudracing101 said:


> Yep , sorry to hear that , i hate the C word



Thanks! You and me both. Seems like you hear about it more and more everyday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant believe Keebs done laid out on us, i'm all by myself, dont want to be all by myself...anymore


dont be sceered lilbrother...its okay


CountryClover said:


> I threw his cd away.  He has it on his iPod, just no more listening to it while I'm driving.



i hate that song!! folks think im crazy but i screen both my youngans tunes... and rap well that just aint happnin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2012)

CountryClover said:


> Been a long time since I've been in the driveler. Where is everyone?
> 
> I have 2 sick boys at home and finally have time to spare.




Hiya stranger !!!  Welcome home !  Sorry to hear about your Mom. 





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...just passin through!!! Had to go to ER last night, no energy, weak, low grade fever, etc. Turns out I have a touch of (walking) pneumonia  They gave me some antibiotics and sent me on my way.
> 
> Don't see how I got that, I had been out walking like crazy everyday, even cleared by the cardiologist
> 
> ...






  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## CountryClover (Mar 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i hate that song!! folks think im crazy but i screen both my youngans tunes... and rap well that just aint happnin



I agree 100%!!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya stranger !!!  Welcome home !  Sorry to hear about your Mom.



Heyyyyyyy! Thank ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2012)

Need to run some errands, bbl.


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2012)

Man, trying to find a job sucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Man, trying to find a job sucks.






Cut yo hair so you can quit wearin a "hoodie" . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

red solo cup ,hmm. hmmm. hm lets have  a party  la da de da da


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> red solo cup ,hmm. hmmm. hm lets have  a party  la da de da da


That's about enough outta you


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> That's about enough outta you



 its stuck in my head and i cant get it out


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> its stuck in my head and i cant get it out



MEDS TAKE THE MEDS


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> MEDS TAKE THE MEDS



Wished i had a solo cup right about now.


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> its stuck in my head and i cant get it out


Go to youtube and find "Blue Dixie Cup" by Bo Phillips. I'm scared to post it here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i had a solo cup right about now.





Gotcha covered and smothered bruddar !!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha covered and smothered bruddar !!!!



Knew I could count on you. Be joinin ya in bout 20.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> Go to youtube and find "Blue Dixie Cup" by Bo Phillips. I'm scared to post it here.


Cant get you tube here at work, just a big blue screen



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha covered and smothered bruddar !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Knew I could count on you. Be joinin ya in bout 20.



The Mrs. find her cup yet


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The Mrs. find her cup yet



Naw, notchet.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> Go to youtube and find "Blue Dixie Cup" by Bo Phillips. I'm scared to post it here.


 A lot better than the original.


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> A lot better than the original.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 30, 2012)

Afternoon drive by. Gotta get ready for work. Yall behave.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2012)

25 mo minutes


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2012)

No bird today but bugsy and I both had birds answering. Mine came close enough for me to hear him drumming but he skirted around me in the thick stuff and left. Bugsy's bird hung up on her and just gobbled but didn't move.
As usual, for me anyway, a massive storm system is headed this way. Very windy and hot. Didn't go this afternoon. Regrouping and gonna hit it again in the morning!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

Had lunch at the new Boudreaux's cajun place today. 
Got to meet Jeff Foxworthy there towards the end of the meal. He's a pretty cool guy and is very friendly and approachable. 
Stood there and talked to me for a few minutes about beavers, swimming with gators, and south Louisiana folk (his wife is from the New Orleans area).

He finally had to leave because Elfiii kept pestering him for a photo & autograph like some lovesick 12 year old girl at a Justin Bieber concert.  

Oh and we put a hurting on the fried grouper, catfish, red beans & rice, shrimp, and cobbler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Had lunch at the new Boudreaux's cajun place today.
> Got to meet Jeff Foxworthy there towards the end of the meal. He's a pretty cool guy and is very friendly and approachable.
> Stood there and talked to me for a few minutes about beavers, swimming with gators, and south Louisiana folk (his wife is from the New Orleans area).
> 
> ...






Beavers???  Ya'll tawked 'bout beavers???


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beavers??? Ya'll tawked 'bout beavers???


Beavers


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Had lunch at the new Boudreaux's cajun place today.
> Got to meet Jeff Foxworthy there towards the end of the meal. He's a pretty cool guy and is very friendly and approachable.
> Stood there and talked to me for a few minutes about beavers, swimming with gators, and south Louisiana folk (his wife is from the New Orleans area).
> 
> ...



If beavers  and swimmin was discussed, had to be a first mate and hooli hoops involved somwhers


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beavers???  Ya'll tawked 'bout beavers???





Turkeypaw said:


> Beavers





Hornet22 said:


> If beavers  and swimmin was discussed, had to be a first mate and hooli hoops involved somwhers



Idiots


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

9:00pm and no drivelers (or Hankus) within 10 miles of this place. Sheesh!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

Some of us actually have stuff goin' on


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Some of us actually have stuff goin' on



You "folding" clothes? 

Heck, I'm multi-tasking woman! 

I got several different IT projects going on, TV going, and reading threads here on Woody's with the rest of you idjits.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You "folding" clothes?
> 
> Heck, I'm multi-tasking woman!
> 
> I got several different IT projects going on, TV going, and reading threads here on Woody's with the rest of you idjits.



Nah....I "folded" a ton of laundry earlier 

Tryin' to get a few things in order for my mother in law's visit tomorrow.

Then, bedtime!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 30, 2012)

Them miniCoors Lights seem like they like to be empty an in my truck bed


----------



## Hankus (Mar 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 9:00pm and no drivelers (or Hankus) within 10 miles of this place. Sheesh!



I was busy gettin more luminum fer tha scrap run....... see  



Hankus said:


> Them miniCoors Lights seem like they like to be empty an in my truck bed


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2012)

Man online applications are crazy with the amount of questions they ask. Just about everything but your blood type


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Man online applications are crazy with the amount of questions they ask. Just about everything but your blood type



Job applications?


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Job applications?



Yessir


----------



## Hankus (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope you get a job ya can deal with slip. Been lucky enough to roll my first real job into another then another an into the schedule I got now. Take pride in yer work an it'll show through.


That said work is hard to come by. Neighbor drawed his last unemployment today an no prospect of a job.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Yessir



Where are you wanting to work?

What kind of job?

You got any special skills?


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hope you get a job ya can deal with slip. Been lucky enough to roll my first real job into another then another an into the schedule I got now. Take pride in yer work an it'll show through.
> 
> 
> That said work is hard to come by. Neighbor drawed his last unemployment today an no prospect of a job.


Thanks Hankus Work is very hard to come by right now, i tried like heck a few months ago to get a job, and even did a interview with place before the opend down the road, but i was 17 and things were limited .... 18 now so i hope that will help.


Les Miles said:


> Where are you wanting to work?
> 
> What kind of job?
> 
> You got any special skills?



Ill work anywhere and do any kind of work i can get.

Not really any special skills but i've worked with the public before and can handle it well.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 30, 2012)

Best wishes in your search.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 30, 2012)

I'mma call it a night. Gonna make a quick run to the turkey woods in the morning before my in laws get here. My neighbor is out of town for the weekend, so at least I know I won't be shot at in my own yard again......


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'mma call it a night. Gonna make a quick run to the turkey woods in the morning before my in laws get here. My neighbor is out of town for the weekend, so at least I know I won't be shot at in my own yard again......



Sweet beast dreams....


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

Well time to go 2 fer 3 on the Three S's an git to werk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2012)

Got some drizzle and more last night.   

Enjoy what the calendar calls Saturday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy WET Saturday Morning to you Gobblin.  The turkeys are swimming in my neck of the woods as it is a steady downpour outside now.  Been raining for a good while now.  Glad I got my grass cut yesterday.  

I realized that I am no good at picking lottery numbers.  However, I am really GOOD at NOT picking the right numbers, so I do have some talent after all.

I just swam out and got my newspaper and I am going to catch up on the news about the world while drinking a couple of  D-cups of your fresh coffee Gobblin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

Lonely, bored, stuck at work for 12 hrs wit nuttin to do.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lonely, bored, stuck at work for 12 hrs wit nuttin to do.



Maybe someone will get stuck and you can laugh at their foolishness.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe someone will get stuck and you can laugh at their foolishness.






I'm the only one here.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I guess Fishbait is fixing to be sitting in the truck, and Bugsy and Robert are fixing to be slipping and sliding in the mud.




Morning all ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 31, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy WET Saturday Morning to you Gobblin.  The turkeys are swimming in my neck of the woods as it is a steady downpour outside now.  Been raining for a good while now.  Glad I got my grass cut yesterday.
> 
> I realized that I am no good at picking lottery numbers.  However, I am really GOOD at NOT picking the right numbers, so I do have some talent after all.
> 
> I just swam out and got my newspaper and I am going to catch up on the news about the world while drinking a couple of  D-cups of your fresh coffee Gobblin.


I got the Mega Ball # 23 on 2 of 3 tickets!     I guess that's not enough to retire on though.  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Lonely, bored, stuck at work for 12 hrs wit nuttin to do.


Shine one of the Cats.


gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe someone will get stuck and you can laugh at their foolishness.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm the only one here.





Laneybird said:


> Well, I guess Fishbait is fixing to be sitting in the truck, and Bugsy and Robert are fixing to be slipping and sliding in the mud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moaning!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Well, I guess Fishbait is fixing to be sitting in the truck, and Bugsy and Robert are fixing to be slipping and sliding in the mud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, Fishbait still in bed, me and Wobbert playing in the woods. 

Overcast and all God's creatures are taking way too long to wake up this morning, except the skeeters. 

We came back to my area to see if we could get those two gobblers from yesterday fired up but I have a feeling that if we don't get rained out, we'll be moving soon. 

As usual, very little sleep but good times and great memories being made and my scorpion sting hurts a lot less today.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 31, 2012)

Tbug, didn't know about the sting. Ouch!!!   Good luck today and watch out for Whinnie.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nope, Fishbait still in bed, me and Wobbert playing in the woods.
> 
> Overcast and all God's creatures are taking way too long to wake up this morning, except the skeeters.
> 
> ...




Scorpion sting??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 31, 2012)

"and my scorpion sting hurts a lot less today."   One of those itty bitty scorpions get ya?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> and my scorpion sting hurts a lot less today.



I've heard of chasing the dragon, but "scorpion sting" is a new one for me..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> "and my scorpion sting hurts a lot less today."   One of those itty bitty scorpions get ya?



To be so small, them suckers pack a punch! 

Got me on the shoulder blade but it's not as sore today. 


Well, the one gobbler I had responding has stopped and the faint thunder isn't as faint. Wobbert watching radar, waiting on him to say "Where's the nearest Huddle House?"


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard of chasing the dragon, but "scorpion sting" is a new one for me..



Well I'm sure y'all have em up there. 

We've got the little suckers on every corner around here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm sure y'all have em up there.
> 
> We've got the little suckers on every corner around here.



We find 'em in the house more than in the woods, up here. Got one in the bathroom this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

Never seen 'em around here ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm sure y'all have em up there.
> 
> We've got the little suckers on every corner around here.



Yes, we have them, but you didn't elaborate on your experience so we can only speculate as to what you were referencing, especially since  you are an expert with needles..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, we have them, but you didn't elaborate on your experience so we can only speculate as to what you were referencing, especially since  you are an expert with needles..



As best as I can from a blind in the woods, like fire then aching. 

Now I'm being stalked by a caterpillar. 

Where's my danged bird?  

This weather sucks.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We find 'em in the house more than in the woods, up here. Got one in the bathroom this morning.



Check the toilet seat real good.  




Raindrops keep fallin on my blind
La de dah de dah hummmmmmmm


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Check the toilet seat real good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was in the shower. 

I had one crawl into the bed last year. I couldn't figure out what that tickling feeling was....so I reached around to scratch my back, it was ON ME!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It was in the shower.
> 
> I had one crawl into the bed last year. I couldn't figure out what that tickling feeling was....so I reached around to scratch my back, it was ON ME!






Tickle,tickle ...



Yo eye still twitching ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tickle,tickle ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo eye still twitching ??



No. Thank gawd, too. It only does it now when I'm really tired. Or stressed....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> This weather sucks.



You must have went hunting with Robert..


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 31, 2012)

Brunch done ate, couple o RV's down the hatch to clear the haze, on to Sam's to graze some samples for lunch, fill up feeder and set up camera, then on to Acadamy to let the gurl try on a Yildiz. Sometimes just gotta take a Sat off to do nothing but fun stuff. Ya'll be good or good at it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

Mmmmmm, ribs, tater salad, and cole slaw !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

Nappy time . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nappy time . . .



Is the gate locked?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mornin' Dribblers. Ahhhhh....night shift. 

OK...we got Quack bored at work, Boneboy wins lotto (sorta), Bugsy is fighting scorpions, skeeters and Bama induced rainstorms. Plum's eye quit twitchin'. Hmmmmm...I think I'm about to get caught up. 

Working all weekend, come on Monday


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

Half a cheekun, piece of cubed steak, butter beans, rice an gravy, sweet tater an sweet tea


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2012)

My turkey calls got wet.
Sitting on the porch with 20mph winds blowing and a lovely batch of very dark rain clouds heading my way. I'm hoping we can get out there by 3pm but that extended radar looks bad.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My turkey calls got wet.
> Sitting on the porch with 20mph winds blowing and a lovely batch of very dark rain clouds heading my way. I'm hoping we can get out there by 3pm but that extended radar looks bad.



I swear... you just can't make this stuff up. 

Somebody should make a reality show about hunting with Robert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the gate locked?




Nope, but the office doors are !! 




Les Miles said:


> I swear... you just can't make this stuff up.
> 
> Somebody should make a reality show about hunting with Robert.





We had decent weather when he came up here deer hunting ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, but the office doors are !!
> 
> 
> We had decent weather when he came up here deer hunting ???



It is easy to recognize experience.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is easy to recognize experience.





25 plus years !!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 31, 2012)

Hot dawgs and beer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 31, 2012)

Waitin' on pictures- but I just got a text from my brother in law, my nephew shot 3 turkeys with one shot!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2012)

Guess I'll finish reading my book . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll finish reading my book . . .



Whatcha readin'?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Quack, You letting Seth sell his boat??  

http://macon.craigslist.org/boa/2932113197.html


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Hey Quack, You letting Seth sell his boat??
> 
> http://macon.craigslist.org/boa/2932113197.html


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Hey Quack, You letting Seth sell his boat??
> 
> http://macon.craigslist.org/boa/2932113197.html



And they let people like that drive and vote. He makes Seth look like a grammatical genius!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Raindrops keep fallin on my blind
> La de dah de dah hummmmmmmm



Anyone heard from Robert or Bugsy lately?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2012)

very fast 14 ft river boat

so is the river fast or is it the boat?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

I like beer


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nothing went right today. Storms, quiet birds, the worst skeeters I've ever seen, got high on thermacell and citronella fumes, hot, sweaty, and back feels twisted like a pretzel. And have no clue where these birds are hiding.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing went right today. Storms, quiet birds, the worst skeeters I've ever seen, got high on thermacell and citronella fumes, hot, sweaty, and back feels twisted like a pretzel. And have no clue where these birds are hiding.



dang bamer you havin a day like me huntin wood buzzards  Mebbe ya gettem tomorow


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello


----------



## kracker (Mar 31, 2012)

- kinda missin my kids today. Guess it's true what they say about not knowing what you've got until you've sold it to a gypsy...


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

rekon I go finish drinkin


----------



## kracker (Mar 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello



What's up?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> - kinda missin my kids today. Guess it's true what they say about not knowing what you've got until you've sold it to a gypsy...



good price


----------



## kracker (Mar 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> good price


Not really, had to throw them in before the gypsys would take my wife though.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello



Hi 


What a day! Sat for a while this morning, couldn't buy a gobble. Rain came, we went home, took naps and waited out the storm. Went back, Wobbert-Woo!  tried a different place where we've been seeing a nice Tom. I went back to my respective blind and Fishbait rode around checking trail cams. 

I drove Wobbert's truck, had a doe jump out in front of me, gave the brakes a really nice test, went to blind and sat, and sat, and sat, and sat, and sat..... Nuttin. 

We've opted to sleep in tomorrow and let the turkeys get their heads back together (if that's possible) and see what happens next weekend.  

We all feel like we've been beat senseless after chasing stoopid ugly birds all weekend in the heat and skeeters. 

Did I mention skeeters? With all the skeeters and being bit so many times, I think Wobbert got a nice chuckle when I said "If my brain starts swelling, I'm gonna be ticked".  


I think we're done so I leave you all with this video that I found last night which had me and Wobbert-Woo!  ROFL like a bunch of fools.    

We've tried everything else, maybe a drum set in the middle of the woods isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Not really, had to throw them in before the gypsys would take my wife though.



Gotta take the good with th ebad


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> We've opted to sleep in tomorrow and let the turkeys get their heads back together (if that's possible) and see what happens next weekend.


Sleep in tomorrow..........Go out just before noon!!

I went into work today at 11:30 am.........And saw turkey's in three different places on my 10 mile drive into work!!.............They are definitely active in the mid-day!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 31, 2012)

sleepin not werkin out so well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sleep in tomorrow..........Go out just before noon!!
> 
> I went into work today at 11:30 am.........And saw turkey's in three different places on my 10 mile drive into work!!.............They are definitely active in the mid-day!!






Seeing LOTS of birds around midday between here and Deepstep.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Mornin Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Unk





'Moanin nephew !!!  You're up mighty early ??


----------



## kracker (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning Quack and Hankus!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

mornin' winder likkers

want to wash the tung now?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin nephew !!!  You're up mighty early ??



Actually slept in an hour an change. Usually ain here this early 



kracker said:


> Morning Quack and Hankus!



Yep 



gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' winder likkers
> 
> want to wash the tung now?



Drinkin tea this mornin, but thanks




Well time to do a lil wrenchin fore church. Y'all be good at it


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Lookin like I'll be pullin a motor this evenin


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning fello waddlers...have a great day.  I think I'm going to run amuck up and down the Chattahoochee river and see if there are any fish out there.


----------



## kracker (Apr 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lookin like I'll be pullin a motor this evenin


Helpin Will with THE BEAST?


----------



## kracker (Apr 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning fello waddlers...have a great day.  I think I'm going to run amuck up and down the Chattahoochee river and see if there are any fish out there.



Morning bb, good luck!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

Slept in late, then a breakfast of sausage, eggs, and buttermilk biscuits. 

Time for my mid morning power nap and then off to the lake for some hula-hooping and some "fishing".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2012)

Man, I'm ready to get OUT of here !!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I'm ready to get OUT of here !!



You wanna drive up to Lanier and go "fishing" with me???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I'm ready to get OUT of here !!


 see if you got a text from me, screen blanked out on my phone!  It's "home"!


Les Miles said:


> You wanna drive up to Lanier and go "fishing" with me???


 I worry about the way you say you "fishing"...........


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I worry about the way you say you "fishing"...........



It all depends upon what exactly you are "fishing" for?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

no turkey, lots of skeeters, very hot, storms, windy, more skeeters no gobbling, naps, ate good, had fun, Worth county GSP speeding ticket, tuna salad and crackers, watching TV, and then time for a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It all depends upon what exactly you are "fishing" for?


 gotcha


rhbama3 said:


> no turkey, lots of skeeters, very hot, storms, windy, more skeeters no gobbling, naps, ate good, had fun, _*Worth county GSP speeding ticket*_, tuna salad and crackers, watching TV, and then time for a nap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



i picked a real bad place to pass a van full of blue-hairs. This is gonna hurt.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i picked a real bad place to pass a van full of blue-hairs. This is gonna hurt.



What did he clock you at?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What did he clock you at?



I had a car in the other lane so i punched it going downhill. 75 in a 55. Oh well, first ticket in over 15 years.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I had a car in the other lane so i punched it going downhill. 75 in a 55. Oh well, first ticket in over 15 years.



I believe that the Georgia Code on speeding dictates that if the hill is above a certain grade% then you can't be cited for speeding (if the hill was a  steep hill). You might want to check in on that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I believe that the Georgia Code on speeding dictates that if the hill is above a certain grade% then you can't be cited for speeding (if the hill was a  steep hill). You might want to check in on that.



Pretty sure this won't apply. It wasn't that steep a hill, and was a 3-lane. the other side was two lane but like i said there was a car coming down the other side so i gunned it. He got me.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i picked a real bad place to pass a van full of blue-hairs. This is gonna hurt.


 I sowwy!


Ok, gotta get started on a new project.......... Quack's jeep is gonna have *Com-Pa-Ti-Tion* here shortly! Yeee-HAWWW!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy!
> 
> 
> Ok, gotta get started on a new project.......... Quack's jeep is gonna have *Com-Pa-Ti-Tion* here shortly! Yeee-HAWWW!!!


Cup holders are Kewl, but it's hard to beat a bottle opener on the rear bumper!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> Helpin Will with THE BEAST?



You know it  Jus don't tell him......its a April fools suprise


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You wanna drive up to Lanier and go "fishing" with me???









Keebs said:


> see if you got a text from me, screen blanked out on my phone!  It's "home"!
> 
> I worry about the way you say you "fishing"...........




I got it !!! Sweeeeeeeet !! 





rhbama3 said:


> no turkey, lots of skeeters, very hot, storms, windy, more skeeters no gobbling, naps, ate good, had fun, Worth county GSP speeding ticket, tuna salad and crackers, watching TV, and then time for a nap.




  Bubbette's gonna killya . . .





Keebs said:


> I sowwy!
> 
> 
> Ok, gotta get started on a new project.......... Quack's jeep is gonna have *Com-Pa-Ti-Tion* here shortly! Yeee-HAWWW!!!






Er uhm Keebs, from the pic, you got a loooooooong ways to go !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got it !!! Sweeeeeeeet !!
> 
> 
> Er uhm Keebs, from the pic, you got a loooooooong ways to go !!!



 looks ain't *everything*........... IT'S RUNNING!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2012)

Howdy folks. Just woke up. Think I am finally sorta kinda adjustin to the night shift. 

Now I gotta get some stuff done before work at 6. Catch up with yall on a day off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> looks ain't *everything*........... IT'S RUNNING!!!!




Didja figure out what motor it has ???  Congrats, drive her to da river !!! 





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Just woke up. Think I am finally sorta kinda adjustin to the night shift.
> 
> Now I gotta get some stuff done before work at 6. Catch up with yall on a day off.





Darken your room by putting some heavy black cloth over the windows and get a box fan to drown out any noise.  A benadryl, or dramameine first thing in the morning will knock ya out !!


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2012)

Man ... went truck shopping, found one i really like and want but there is just no way. First of all it gets 15mpg "on a good day" ... needs new tires now (dry rotted), has a good bit of rust but dad said we could take care of it, and needs a new cat converter.

Tires, $800 ... cat, $200 and then its only drive-able.

Then ... if im lucky and can even get a min wage job and 30 hours a week ... ill be working to just fill it up.



Reality sucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Man ... went truck shopping, found one i really like and want but there is just no way. First of all it gets 15mpg "on a good day" ... needs new tires now (dry rotted), has a good bit of rust but dad said we could take care of it, and needs a new cat converter.
> 
> Tires, $800 ... cat, $200 and then its only drive-able.
> 
> ...





Welcome to the "real" world Slipster !!!


See can you find a Ford Ranger with a Mazda motor, those things will out last most anything on the road.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja figure out what motor it has ???  Congrats, drive her to da river !!!


In line 6............. didja get the text of it running?
It's a 1980 CJ5 Renegade........

Ok, just got a phone call from Jeff C., he's back in the hospital, he had fluid around his heart, blacked out Friday, came to & got in touch with MizT and she got 911 called....... hopefully he'll get out tomorrow, so ya'll keep them in your thoughts & prayers!

Fixin to wash da jeep!


----------



## fredw (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing went right today. Storms, quiet birds, the worst skeeters I've ever seen, got high on thermacell and citronella fumes, hot, sweaty, and back feels twisted like a pretzel. And have no clue where these birds are hiding.



Sounds like my weekend.....you'd swear there wasn't a bird in either Oglethorpe or Washington Counties...BUT I did get to meet and talk with our famous Quack.

Mill, it was a pleasure.


----------



## kracker (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> In line 6............. didja get the text of it running?
> It's a 1980 CJ5 Renegade........
> 
> Ok, just got a phone call from Jeff C., he's back in the hospital, he had fluid around his heart, blacked out Friday, came to & got in touch with MizT and she got 911 called....... hopefully he'll get out tomorrow, so ya'll keep them in your thoughts & prayers!
> ...



Not good about Jeff C. I know he feels a lot better, but he's got to take it easy for a while.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> In line 6............. didja get the text of it running?
> It's a 1980 CJ5 Renegade........
> 
> Ok, just got a phone call from Jeff C., he's back in the hospital, he had fluid around his heart, blacked out Friday, came to & got in touch with MizT and she got 911 called....... hopefully he'll get out tomorrow, so ya'll keep them in your thoughts & prayers!
> ...



Dang!! Poor guy has not had any luck lately.

Prayin for ya Jeff!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

fredw said:


> Sounds like my weekend.....you'd swear there wasn't a bird in either Oglethorpe or Washington Counties...BUT I did get to meet and talk with our famous Quack.
> 
> Mill, it was a pleasure.



 And now you are *scarred* for life! welcome to the club!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang!! Poor guy has not had any luck lately.
> 
> Prayin for ya Jeff!!



Does anybody want to go wit me and hogtie that boy to the porch till next fall. JC, sorry you ain't doing too good bro, TAKE IT EASY "potty mouth"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2012)

fredw said:


> Sounds like my weekend.....you'd swear there wasn't a bird in either Oglethorpe or Washington Counties...BUT I did get to meet and talk with our famous Quack.
> 
> Mill, it was a pleasure.






Mr. Fred the pleasure was all mine, you're welcome to my shack anytime !! 




Inline 6 is one of the best/easiest motors to work on and VERY reliable Keebs !!!!




Prayers for Jeff and family, I'm betting he'll take it easy this go 'round.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 1, 2012)

Howdy folks.  Whew, been a long day already and its just 5 oclock.  I can see right now I ain't gonna get it all done.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Whew, been a long day already and its just 5 oclock.  I can see right now I ain't gonna get it all done.



Evening, Kim!
Trying to work up the motivation to go unload the truck myself. Instead, i've been dozing off, watching tv, practicing turkey mouth calls, and shopping for trail cams.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Inline 6 is one of the best/easiest motors to work on and VERY reliable Keebs !!!!
> 
> 
> Prayers for Jeff and family, I'm betting he'll take it easy this go 'round.


That's what "my" mechanic has been saying......... just got through riding around the yard in it!




Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  Whew, been a long day already and its just 5 oclock. * I can see right now I ain't gonna get it all done*.


 Never enough time to get it all done here, either, Kim!  Just keep pluggin away anyway!

Hey Hornet, I'll go wiff ya to the hogtie event!
He said he doesn't think it was pneumoanya in the first place now, thinking it was the fluid building up.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Does anybody want to go wit me and hogtie that boy to the porch till next fall. JC, sorry you ain't doing too good bro, TAKE IT EASY "potty mouth"



Add me to the list, too! I'm only about half an hour from him...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Add me to the list, too! I'm only about half an hour from him...



check your plans for tomorrow, we may have to dispatch a WOW or two to make sure he understands the word "REST" this time............. EVEN though, his doc DID release him.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> check your plans for tomorrow, we may have to dispatch a WOW or two to make sure he understands the word "REST" this time............. EVEN though, his doc DID release him.........



 I wonder how hard the doc will let us  him


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder how hard the doc will let us  him



just stick to verbal abuse, please.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder how hard the doc will let us  him



I like whippings... just saying.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Mentioned lately my hate of chevys 


I'll be glad to get to my ragged ol truck compared to these newer models


Y'all hangin in thair on a late Sunday evenin


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Robert, you might wanna head over to the SF and get you one of those Roll Tide Roll license plates.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Well based on grese an dirt an unknown car fluids I gotta catch a shower. One quick question though. Is it wrong to take a beer to the shower


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well based on grese an dirt an unknown car fluids I gotta catch a shower. One quick question though. Is it wrong to take a beer to the shower



Only if it's empty.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well based on grese an dirt an unknown car fluids I gotta catch a shower. One quick question though. Is it wrong to take a beer to the shower



Depends, how many cup holders does your shower have?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Only if it's empty.



Empties go in the Jag bin  Only keep various stages of full in hand 



slip said:


> Depends, how many cup holders does your shower have?



Factory or aftermarket


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! Feel like I've been hit by a freight train. Guess I need to start hitting the treadmill with my backpack on, shotgun in one hand and chair/blind/thermacell/etc in the other.    

Wobbert-Woo!  I sowwy about your ticket.  

I threw some taters and sausage in the microwave for lunch and then laid down around 1:15 and didn't get back up til almost 6.   


I'm dreading this week at work but I'm so wound up about turkeys now that I can't wait to get the week over with.  That was my first time getting a gobbler's attention by myself and having him answer me. Just wish we had known he snuck up on us. :  

Can't wait for you to come back for some more abuse from Abbey and love from Torch.    

I had a blast.  






Somebody tell Jeff I said he better listen to the doc and take it easy before we get a WOW Convoy together and    him.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty tired myself Bugs. Fishing was good today. Just need a shower and a good nights sleep.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Pretty tired myself Bugs. Fishing was good today. Just need a shower and a good nights sleep.



I promised Mini-Me I'd take her fishing soon but if the skeeters don't settle down a bit, I don't know when we'll go. 

Glad you had a good fishing trip. I had a very interesting and fun weekend of turkey hunting wif Wobbert-Woo!  

I think this turkey thing might turn out to be a little addicting.   

Hope you get some good sleep.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wow! Feel like I've been hit by a freight train. Guess I need to start hitting the treadmill with my backpack on, shotgun in one hand and chair/blind/thermacell/etc in the other.
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  I sowwy about your ticket.
> 
> ...


Me too, Bugs. You and Fishbro are good people! 
I really think the state of Georgia should allow turkey hunting in the fall/winter down there. NOBODY should have to endure that many skeeters in that heat to chase a giant chicken. 


Laneybird said:


> Pretty tired myself Bugs. Fishing was good today. Just need a shower and a good nights sleep.


Evening, Laney! 

Watching Ax-men for the first time in forever. Very suspicious of this whole crazy guy with a bow situation. Just looks staged to me.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 1, 2012)

Evening Robert. Check out my fishing the pond thread.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Gotta be the Stanga crew


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gotta be the Stanga crew




to take a beer in the shower...


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Watching Ax-men for the first time in forever. Very suspicious of this whole crazy guy with a bow situation. Just looks staged to me.



Yeah 
Still fun to watch though ...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Watching Ax-men for the first time in forever. Very suspicious of this whole crazy guy with a bow situation. Just looks staged to me.




While I agree (dude looks like one of Shelby's many cousins to me ) even for an expert archer that would be an awful risky shot towards Shelby's head.  

I still like Craig Rygaard. He's such a mean ol' man.  I can't stand his son Gabe, but I likes me some Craig.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah
> Still fun to watch though ...



okay, the boat fire is strike two...

One more and i'm gonna go buy a trail camera.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> to take a beer in the shower...



Yep


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder how hard the doc will let us  him


 we'll catch him AFTER the doc see's him........


slip said:


> Depends, how many cup holders does your shower have?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well based on grese an dirt an unknown car fluids I gotta catch a shower. One quick question though. Is it wrong to take a beer to the shower



I had a friend that built a little shelf into his shower stall, just for having a beer or two in there with him


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> While I agree (dude looks like one of Shelby's many cousins to me ) even for an expert archer that would be an awful risky shot towards Shelby's head.
> 
> I still like Craig Rygaard. He's such a mean ol' man.  I can't stand his son Gabe, but I likes me some Craig.



You were right.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2012)

slip said:


> You were right.



Y'all quitting picking on us Cajun folk.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I had a friend that built a little shelf into his shower stall, just for having a beer or two in there with him



What kinda showers require multiple beers  .........Wait nevermind


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we'll catch him AFTER the doc see's him........







Hankus said:


> What kinda showers require multiple beers  .........Wait nevermind



Oh lawd......


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all quitting picking on us Cajun folk.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well based on grese an dirt an unknown car fluids I gotta catch a shower. One quick question though. Is it wrong to take a beer to the shower





slip said:


> Depends, how many cup holders does your shower have?




Good evening Folks!!..........Watching the ACM's, and Miranda!!..........Blake is one lucky dude!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!..........Watching the ACM's, and Miranda!!..........Blake is one lucky dude!!



I don't know what the ACM's are, but its got to be better than the trashy women of atlanta the girls are watching.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what the ACM's are, but its got to be better than the trashy women of atlanta the girls are watching.


Academy of Country Music Awards show.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Academy of Country Music Awards show.



ah. Gotcha. 

I forgot to record wicked tuna.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I forgot to record wicked tuna.




Me too!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY to all of you creek wading drivelers this morning.  Bring on the coffee, Gobblin.

Well folks, the weekend is GONE and I think that I heard that our friend Bama survived.  Man, what an accomplishment.  Word on the street is that the only thing of his that might not survive is his wallet since it might have the opportunity to be totally flattened by that speeding ticket when he passed a group of "Blue hairs" and a big burly trooper named Buford T. Justice was waiting for him with his ticket book in hand.  

We might need to take up a collection for him today so that he won't feel too bad for driving 75 mph in a 55 mph zone.  I am not sure but he might just find out what that new "Super-Speeder" law is all about.  I think it is called "Cha-Ching, Cha-Ching".    Somewhere in all of Bama's escapades, I know that there is a "best selling" book in there.   

PS:  No turkeys were harmed in the weekend episode of Bama's life.  But stay tuned for the next episode which will be available any day now.  I promise you that it is always better than the normal daily shows on television.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2012)

morning EE,

here is the fancy machine


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Apr 2, 2012)

Tired an sore already. Gonna be a fine day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus.

And speaking of Hankus, I just thought about you a few minutes ago when I was reading  "Snuffy Smith" in the comic section of today's newspaper !!!!

It shows ole Snuffy and his wife Elviney both all dressed up and riding along on their mule and..........

Snuffy said, " I knew that wuz gonna be a bodacious blowout of a reception...............soon's they started th' weddin' wif "BEERLY DE'LOVED" !!!!!!







Hankus, are you sure that you didn't get married this weekend ????????


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 2, 2012)

Morning folks.   Well the sun did it's thing yesterday while I was out on the river.   I look like a cooked lobster!@


----------



## kracker (Apr 2, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good morning ya'll. I knew Sat. morning when it was raining that Bama and Tbug must be out hunting. Glad they went in for a lil while so i could get some work done at the house. 
Les , did ya go to the lake I didnt get any pics Must a not caught nothing
Sure hate to hear bout Jeffro still having a ruff time
Keebs , i'm riding over to check out the jeep
What else.... oh yeah, Ya'll join in.. 1. 2 .3 . Red solo cup, i lift you up, lets have a party , lets have a party


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll. I knew Sat. morning when it was raining that Bama and Tbug must be out hunting. Glad they went in for a lil while so i could get some work done at the house.
> Les , did ya go to the lake I didnt get any pics Must a not caught nothing
> Sure hate to hear bout Jeffro still having a ruff time
> Keebs , i'm riding over to check out the jeep
> What else.... oh yeah, Ya'll join in.. 1. 2 .3 . Red solo cup, i lift you up, lets have a party , lets have a party


 Come'on, you probably can give some pointers on the next few steps!  I took a few vid's yesterday, it was pretty "emotional" for the bff seeing that thing running!

Mornin Ya'll, just 4 more work days after today until the weekend!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Les , did ya go to the lake I didnt get any pics Must a not caught nothing



Check your PMs lately?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Come'on, you probably can give some pointers on the next few steps!  I took a few vid's yesterday, it was pretty "emotional" for the bff seeing that thing running!
> 
> Mornin Ya'll, just 4 more work days after today until the weekend!


 pointers on how to tear em up,  That seems to be my luck lately and good morning


Les Miles said:


> Check your PMs lately?



Well i see you were getting some nibbles anyway


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> pointers on how to tear em up,  That seems to be my luck lately and good morning
> 
> 
> Well i see you were getting some nibbles anyway



You get the feeling that at some point Les's boat is gonna get sunk? Do restraining orders apply on a lake?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You get the feeling that at some point Les's boat is gonna get sunk? Do restraining orders apply on a lake?


water=maritime law, right? does that mean we can watch him walk the plank????


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You get the feeling that at some point Les's boat is gonna get sunk? Do restraining orders apply on a lake?



I hope not, some of my best memory's of pics have come off that boat


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You get the feeling that at some point Les's boat is gonna get sunk? Do restraining orders apply on a lake?



No more fishing reports for you! 



mudracing101 said:


> I hope not, some of my best memory's of pics have come off that boat



We were fishing for Tripletail this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No more fishing reports for you!
> 
> 
> 
> We were fishing for Tripletail this weekend.



i didn't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No more fishing reports for you!
> 
> 
> 
> We were fishing for Tripletail this weekend.



Buddy of mine said they were schooling purty good at The Cove Saturday. For some reason didn't have any pics.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 2, 2012)

trying to find an escaped hamster before the cat does


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No more fishing reports for you!
> 
> 
> 
> We were fishing for Tripletail this weekend.




I wouldn't mind "filleting" a couple of 'em !! 





Seth carter said:


> trying to find an escaped hamster before the cat does


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> trying to find an escaped hamster before the cat does


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



found it and no in the cats belly


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2012)

Word to ya mothas! How's everbody doin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmmmmm, go fishing this afternoon, or finish scraping roads ????


What to do on this glorious Spring day ??



Oh, did I mention I'm off til Wednesday . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm, go fishing this afternoon, or finish scraping roads ????
> 
> 
> What to do on this glorious Spring day ??
> ...



Tomorrow is my friday!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm, go fishing this afternoon, or finish scraping roads ????
> 
> 
> What to do on this glorious Spring day ??
> ...



Get off the puter, scrape roads and go fishing this afternoon


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow is my friday!!!!!



 ok now youre just getting on my nerves


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm, go fishing this afternoon, or finish scraping roads ????
> 
> 
> What to do on this glorious Spring day ??
> ...



scraping roads



Went fishin this morning at daylight ... caught 3 small bass but dad got a nice keeper ... 3pounds i think. Not bad for a little spot under the bridge.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmm, go fishing this afternoon, or finish scraping roads ????
> 
> 
> What to do on this glorious Spring day ??
> ...



Bring your twista mat and let's go "fishing" at da cove.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Get off the puter, scrape roads and go fishing this afternoon





I like to drink beer while doing tractor work, it's too early.





slip said:


> scraping roads
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishin this morning at daylight ... caught 3 small bass but dad got a nice keeper ... 3pounds i think. Not bad for a little spot under the bridge.




Box blade behind tractor . . .





Les Miles said:


> Bring your twista mat and let's go "fishing" at da cove.





Don't think Dawn would let me go "fishing" wit you . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Get off the puter, scrape roads and go fishing this afternoon


 you just don't know Quack's priorities just yet......... 
(although yours is the *SMART* way to get'er done!)


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ok now youre just getting on my nerves


what i do?...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Chief is on his way home!
Now, we need a game plan..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you just don't know Quack's priorities just yet.........
> (although yours is the *SMART* way to get'er done!)




Dawn's off the next 2 days too, so I gotta halfway behave...  she wants to go fishing. Grrrrrrrrrr 





Keebs said:


> Chief is on his way home!
> Now, we need a game plan..................






WOOOOOOOOOT !!!  Tell 'em the gang sez heyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's off the next 2 days too, so _*I gotta halfway behave*_...  she wants to go fishing. Grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOT !!!  Tell 'em the gang sez heyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Tain't funny !! 


Normally I'd be in the Bud Lights by now !!

She's out tanning by the pool, winds blowing too hard to fish for now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny !!
> 
> 
> Normally I'd be in the Bud Lights by now !!
> ...



Send her on up here for a few days Quack. I'll take her "fishing" on da boat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Send her on up here for a few days Quack. I'll take her "fishing" on da boat.





After seeing the "tripletails" you caught, you'd be chunkin rocks at Dawn . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny !!


 yes it is!


Les Miles said:


> Send her on up here for a few days Quack. I'll take her "fishing" on da boat.


 Lawd you don't know MizDawn do ya?  She'd have you........ well, uuumm, never mind, I'll let you find out on your own...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After seeing the "tripletails" you caught, you'd be chunkin rocks at Dawn . . .


If he chunked rocks at Dawn, then I know for SURE he is off his rocker, I don't care what you say!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If he chunked rocks at Dawn, then I know for SURE he is off his rocker, I don't care what you say!





PM forwarded . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM forwarded . . .



Awww lawd!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM forwarded . . .


noted & returned............


Les Miles said:


> Awww lawd!


 nuttin I ain't seen before and just like I thought.............Dawn is much better looking.............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Quack, you're being paged.................

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6839680&postcount=45


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like to drink beer while doing tractor work, it's too early.


too early , as long as youre working there is no to early


blood on the ground said:


> what i do?...






Keebs said:


> Chief is on his way home!
> Now, we need a game plan..................





Les Miles said:


> Send her on up here for a few days Quack. I'll take her "fishing" on da boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Just passin thru!!! Gotta get Bizzy!!! Got Stuff to do....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Check your PMs lately?




I have, and keep checking back !! 





Les Miles said:


> Awww lawd!









Keebs said:


> noted & returned............
> 
> nuttin I ain't seen before and just like I thought.............Dawn is much better looking.............





 ya, but you're ....



Keebs said:


> Hey Quack, you're being paged.................
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6839680&postcount=45


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> too early , as long as youre working there is no to early


 so true!


Jeff C. said:


> Just passin thru!!! Gotta get Bizzy!!! Got Stuff to do....


HEY YOU!!!!!!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> ya, but you're ....


 so tell me sumthin I DIDN'T already know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so true!
> 
> HEY YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Back in bidness


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Back in bidness


 Great to hear............. but didja ask them if it was possible to avoid this again???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just passin thru!!! Gotta get Bizzy!!! Got Stuff to do....





Hiya bro, welcome home !!! 





ya wanna go fishing?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro, welcome home !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you fishing for?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What are you fishing for?






Bass . . .



Hey Randy, if you'll look close at my avatar, one of the fish I'm holding IS a tripletail !!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bass . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Randy, if you'll look close at my avatar, one of the fish I'm holding IS a tripletail !!



My tripletails don't look anything like yours! 

Hey Quack, here's you a tripletail charter trip  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682663


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My tripletails don't look anything like yours!
> 
> Hey Quack, here's you a tripletail charter trip  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682663





Yeah, but both make some fine eating !!



I already signed up, but I think I'd rather go with you !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just passin thru!!! Gotta get Bizzy!!! Got Stuff to do....


Jeffro


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but both make some fine eating !!
> 
> 
> 
> I already signed up, but I think I'd rather go with you !!!



Yeah, me too, put my name in Les. Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

1 . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After seeing the "tripletails" you caught, you'd be chunkin rocks at Dawn . . .



OHHH!!!!! I'MA TELLING!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> OHHH!!!!! I'MA TELLING!!!!!!






Shhhhhhhh . . .





Does Bubbette know about your ticket ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes.
I havent worked up the nerve to call the number yet to find out how much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yes.
> I havent worked up the nerve to call the number yet to find out how much.






What ever you do, try and not make any claims on your insurance anytime soon, that's usually the way they find out about tickets etc.






I'm stawkin Matties' Momma on FB !! 


Gonna jump on the tractor and knock these roads out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What ever you do, try and not make any claims on your insurance anytime soon, that's usually the way they find out about tickets etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any turkey reports from da luv shack?


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it 5:00 yet???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yes.
> I havent worked up the nerve to call the number yet to find out how much.



Sorry to inform you Robert but 75 in a 55 qualifies you as a Super Speeder.

"The new law titled HB160 tacks-on another $200 state-fee for any driver convicted of speeding at 75-or-more on any two-lane roads. The new state fees will be in addition to any local fines already in effect in the jurisdiction where the speeding offense occurs."


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



ooops for got to hit the qoute button


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sorry to inform you Robert but 75 in a 55 qualifies you as a Super Speeder.
> 
> "The new law titled HB160 tacks-on another $200 state-fee for any driver convicted of speeding at 75-or-more on any two-lane roads. The new state fees will be in addition to any local fines already in effect in the jurisdiction where the speeding offense occurs."



It was a 3-lane road, not two lane. Still gonna be expensive.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

CountryClover said:


> Is it 5:00 yet???


 no, and my clock is stuck on 3:00!
How's da boys feeling?


mudracing101 said:


>


 whut????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ooops for got to hit the qoute button


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no, and my clock is stuck on 3:00!
> How's da boys feeling?



This day is going by soooooo slowwwww 

They are feeling better.  I think Tanner just has a sinus infection.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> OHHH!!!!! I'MA TELLING!!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thats what i had meant to say


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

CountryClover said:


> This day is going by soooooo slowwwww
> 
> They are feeling better.  I think Tanner just has a sinus infection.


Tell me about it........... coworker is out and I'm actually busy but dang it's draggin!
Hope them AND your Mama gets to feeling better soon!


mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i had meant to say


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

ya'll are just being cruel to me. 
I'm gonna get woozer and go take a nap.


----------



## CountryClover (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tell me about it........... coworker is out and I'm actually busy but dang it's draggin!
> Hope them AND your Mama gets to feeling better soon!



We have one out in the office here too.  I thought the time would've went by a little faster.  And we have baseball practice tonight! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Great to hear............. but didja ask them if it was possible to avoid this again???



Nope....it shouldn't have happened anyway!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro, welcome home !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Quackmaster......sure, when, OH.... can Jag come? 



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too, put my name in Les. Thanks



How you doin Kevlar?? 



rhbama3 said:


> ya'll are just being cruel to me.
> I'm gonna get woozer and go take a nap.



Leanin that way myself...done worked up a good sweat 



CountryClover said:


> We have one out in the office here too.  I thought the time would've went by a little faster.  And we have baseball practice tonight!
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi there CC


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok...gonna get showered and kick back fer a bit, seein as how there ain't no drivelers around. 

I did finish up where I left off Friday, before I was so rudely interrupted  Feel good today though


----------



## kracker (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...gonna get showered and kick back fer a bit, seein as how there ain't no drivelers around.
> 
> I did finish up where I left off Friday, before I was so rudely interrupted  Feel good today though


You worse than a youngun. Get to feeling a little bit better, run outside and overdo it and end up sick again!!!

Get some rest.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2012)

Dang, I got BIZZZYYY!!!!  It's time to Gooooo!!!!!!
C'OONNNN Mud!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...gonna get showered and kick back fer a bit, seein as how there ain't no drivelers around.
> 
> I did finish up where I left off Friday, before I was so rudely interrupted  Feel good today though



Howdy Jeffro 



kracker said:


> You worse than a youngun. Get to feeling a little bit better, run outside and overdo it and end up sick again!!!
> 
> Get some rest.







Keebs said:


> Dang, I got BIZZZYYY!!!!  It's time to Gooooo!!!!!!
> C'OONNNN Mud!!!!!!!



Hello Darlin !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY to all of you creek wading drivelers this morning.  Bring on the coffee, Gobblin.
> 
> Well folks, the weekend is GONE and I think that I heard that our friend Bama survived.  Man, what an accomplishment.  Word on the street is that the only thing of his that might not survive is his wallet since it might have the opportunity to be totally flattened by that speeding ticket when he passed a group of "Blue hairs" and a big burly trooper named Buford T. Justice was waiting for him with his ticket book in hand.
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> Sorry to inform you Robert but 75 in a 55 qualifies you as a Super Speeder.
> 
> "The new law titled HB160 tacks-on another $200 state-fee for any driver convicted of speeding at 75-or-more on any two-lane roads. The new state fees will be in addition to any local fines already in effect in the jurisdiction where the speeding offense occurs."



Bama, I posted the above just for you early this morning but you slept too late to see it.  

That traveling 20 mph or more over the posted speed limit is in effect on two lane, three lane and Interstate highways as well.  Robert, I'm sure that the GSP troopers in Georgia would appreciate your donation of your hard earned money because the extra fine goes directly to the Trauma Centers located here in Georgia.  I think that you would have been better to have given that officer $50 cash and asked him to give you a ticket for 74 mph instead.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bama, I posted the above just for you early this morning but you slept too late to see it.
> 
> That traveling 20 mph or more over the posted speed limit is in effect on two lane, three lane and Interstate highways as well.  Robert, I'm sure that the GSP troopers in Georgia would appreciate your donation of your hard earned money because the extra fine goes directly to the Trauma Centers located here in Georgia.  I think that you would have been better to have given that officer $50 cash and asked him to give you a ticket for 74 mph instead.



He wasnt very sociable. I actually asked him about the super speeder and he said it wasn't because we were on a 3 lane section. Of course, he could have been lying cause he didn't want to see me cry. I'm waiting till payday to call.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> He wasnt very sociable. I actually asked him about the super speeder and he said it wasn't because we were on a 3 lane section. Of course, he could have been lying cause he didn't want to see me cry. I'm waiting till payday to call.



I'm so sowwy. 

I've been working so hard to find us some turkeys to kill, that I think I'm dancing on the edge of stalking and nuisance laws.   

We'll check everything out this weekend and hopefully give you a good report. If I can't get in touch with the person I'm looking for, I'll just go set up camp in Johnny's front yard cause I know his land is just past there.  




Torch misses you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...gonna get showered and kick back fer a bit, seein as how there ain't no drivelers around.
> 
> I did finish up where I left off Friday, before I was so rudely interrupted  Feel good today though



Glad you're felling better. PWEASE take care. I so wanna see you and Jag soon.  Give Jag a big hug and tell him it's from me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so sowwy.
> 
> I've been working so hard to find us some turkeys to kill, that I think I'm dancing on the edge of stalking and nuisance laws.
> 
> ...



My dogs gave me a very stern look after i came home with cat hair on me. 
Tell Abby i miss our time together on the couch. 

Time to cook spaghetti....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My dogs gave me a very stern look after i came home with cat hair on me.
> Tell Abby i miss our time together on the couch.
> 
> Time to cook spaghetti....



AbbEy, is already dreading your next arrival.    (Yeah, I fixed it for ya. You're in enough trouble over leaving the lights on, not shutting the door and using her teddy bear coffee cup)

She thinks you're a hoot or she wouldn't pretend to hate you so much.  

What can I say, she's my Mini-Me.     



Torch is depressed. I might have to either move you in or send him to you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> AbbEy, is already dreading your next arrival.    (Yeah, I fixed it for ya. You're in enough trouble over leaving the lights on, not shutting the door and using her teddy bear coffee cup)
> 
> She thinks you're a hoot or she wouldn't pretend to hate you so much.
> 
> ...



MAN, i really racked up the violations this weekend....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> MAN, i really racked up the violations this weekend....



And the voodoo curse continues...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And the voodoo curse continues...



I'm glad i've got your number.....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm glad i've got your number.....



You gonna call me or something?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 2, 2012)

Got tomorrow off. Gunna get up early and head to the turkey woods.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And the voodoo curse continues...



Leave my Wobbert-Woo!  alone.     

He's one hard hunter of turkeys.  





rhbama3 said:


> I'm glad i've got your number.....





Les Miles said:


> You gonna call me or something?



Ruh-Roh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> You worse than a youngun. Get to feeling a little bit better, run outside and overdo it and end up sick again!!!
> 
> Get some rest.



I know, I know, but I thought I was a spring chicken again, plus I had been cleared by my cardiologist for normal activity. This snuck up on me....I'm gonna go a little slower, but I've got to get back in shape. Lost a lot of weight and about all the muscle mass I had, which wasn't much in the first place. 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Jeffro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there Neil.....how you doin bud?? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad you're felling better. PWEASE take care. I so wanna see you and Jag soon.  Give Jag a big hug and tell him it's from me.



I hear ya Mrs hornet  I do too!!! I will do that for you!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 2, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Leave my Wobbert-Woo!  alone.
> 
> He's one hard hunter of turkeys.
> 
> ...



I got one with your name on it bugsy. 
You need to make a trip up to NEGA. 



Jeff C. said:


> I know, I know, but I thought I was a spring chicken again, plus I had been cleared by my cardiologist for normal activity. This snuck up on me....I'm gonna go a little slower, but I've got to get back in shape. Lost a lot of weight and about all the muscle mass I had, which wasn't much in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeffro...I am doin good, just workin and turkey huntin. Get yourself well so we can have another shindig soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You gonna call me or something?



When the time is right.....
I figure you'll block my number after the first call, so i'll wait. Any of those new app's downloaded on your phone yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy



Hey miss Cortney 

Been huntin with the neighbors lately ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy



 Well Helloooo there.....

Can ya tell I'm feelin better


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss Cortney
> 
> Been huntin with the neighbors lately ?



 Nope. He said he ain't goin' back there no more 

 



Jeff C. said:


> Well Helloooo there.....
> 
> Can ya tell I'm feelin better



Mhmm.....You'd BETTER take it easy this time....or I'mma come pay ya a visit


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I got one with your name on it bugsy.
> You need to make a trip up to NEGA.
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely Neil, glad to hear everything is workin out good for you right now  Yeah, maybe I'll feel better on the next one


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. He said he ain't goin' back there no more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> When the time is right.....
> I figure you'll block my number after the first call, so i'll wait. Any of those new app's downloaded on your phone yet?



Sigh...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmmmm



Oh lawd.....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Sugar Plum 

Hey Jeffro


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Sugar Plum
> 
> Hey Jeffro


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sigh...



sorry, i forgot to put a smiley. 
Congrats on Mett. Kid looks like he has game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bubbette finally finished burning the sketti sauce. Back later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Sugar Plum
> 
> Hey Jeffro



Hey Coach....when's the next triple tail trip???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> sorry, i forgot to put a smiley.
> Congrats on Mett. Kid looks like he has game.



Glad to have a real quarterback after the last four years of JJ. 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Coach....when's the next triple tail trip???



This weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Glad to have a real quarterback after the last four years of JJ.
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend



Send pics please


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well my fellow dribblers...got a little bit of a drive in the mornin to meet up with a gobbler. Think i'm gunna go get a few hours rest.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Send pics please



Hmmmmm....I think I might want pics, too


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, gotta go study for a bit. I'll see y'all tomorrow...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well my fellow dribblers...got a little bit of a drive in the mornin to meet up with a gobbler. Think i'm gunna go get a few hours rest.



Hope your boot is on his neck by 9am! Good luck on #2!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2012)

Boots on necks, studyin', sendin' pics........what in tarnation y'all up to?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well my fellow dribblers...got a little bit of a drive in the mornin to meet up with a gobbler. Think i'm gunna go get a few hours rest.



Good luck in the mornin Sterlo....



Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, gotta go study for a bit. I'll see y'all tomorrow...



TC Sugar Plum 

I'm outta here too, CYL!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boots on necks, studyin', sendin' pics........what in tarnation y'all up to?



Just finished eating scorched sketti and trying to find something to watch on TV. 789 channels and nothing on...


----------



## Hankus (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 2, 2012)

Got pulled over for not coming to a complete stop and no turn signal on.....










He let me go with a warning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> Got pulled over for not coming to a complete stop and no turn signal on.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Kracker, your particular situation is so complex, there is really no advice i can give you. We do use platelet gel and bone stimulators here, but you have several issues that have to be addressed by someone far more knowledgable than me. The diabetes has to be strictly under control as it impedes blood flow to the legs which slows healing.
> Man, i had no idea. I hope your surgeon can get all that under control. We're pulling for you!


We're starting the bone stimulators this week. How do they work and do y'all have much success with them???
Thanks


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't ask how many, cause I done lost count.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2012)

First things first this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  This dang "white screen" has been driving me crazy for the past 35 minutes now.  It even made me check out "other" sites instead while I had to wait for someone to unlock the door.  I sure wish that the downtime could be changed to maybe 2-3 AM or even 3-4 AM because I get teed off sometimes when I can't get on here even after 5 AM.

Gobblin, now I will take a couple of cups of your good coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Went out to get the morning paper and it had been raining during the night and water was still dripping from the trees etc and it sure felt really good outside........at least until I started sneezing again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2012)

Where's that dadblamed Quack at?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

mornin folks....did i miss anythang?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 3, 2012)

Morning folks.  Just making a pass through to check on things and give a quick howdy shout out.




HOWDY........


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

Good morning drivelers and waders,

Today is a good day for a sausage biscuit with mustard!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know, I know, but I thought I was a spring chicken again, plus I had been cleared by my cardiologist for normal activity. This snuck up on me....I'm gonna go a little slower, but I've got to get back in shape. Lost a lot of weight and about all the muscle mass I had, which wasn't much in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> First things first this morning





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  This dang "white screen" has been driving me crazy for the past 35 minutes now.  It even made me check out "other" sites instead while I had to wait for someone to unlock the door.  I sure wish that the downtime could be changed to maybe 2-3 AM or even 3-4 AM because I get teed off sometimes when I can't get on here even after 5 AM.
> 
> Gobblin, now I will take a couple of cups of your good coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Went out to get the morning paper and it had been raining during the night and water was still dripping from the trees etc and it sure felt really good outside........at least until I started sneezing again.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's that dadblamed Quack at?





Hornet22 said:


>





Hankus said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> mornin folks....did i miss anythang?





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Just making a pass through to check on things and give a quick howdy shout out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> Good morning drivelers and waders,
> 
> Today is a good day for a sausage biscuit with mustard!



Morning, i did not get enough sleep 

Les ya got anymore of them biscuits and mustard


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2012)

just finished buttermilk drop biscuits and scrambled eggs with cheese.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just finished buttermilk drop biscuits and scrambled eggs with cheese.



just finished my cheez-its  out of the vending machine


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a grilled brat with sauerkraut and MUSTARD....NO KIDDIN!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> just finished my cheez-its  out of the vending machine


 Mmmmmm hot, buttery grits here AND the office to myself!
MORNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Mornin Drivelers!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Drivelers!!!


 Hiya Snowsista!  LOVE that avatar!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I had a grilled brat with sauerkraut and MUSTARD....NO KIDDIN!!





Keebs said:


> Mmmmmm hot, buttery grits here AND the office to myself!
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2012)

Morning folks!! Well, everyone except mud. He'll be singing that song which shall not be named before long....


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Snowsista!  LOVE that avatar!!!



Howdeeeeeeeee 

Thanky  Ian loves his lil bunnies


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Mornin kiddos.....1st _GOOD_ cup of coffee I've had in a few days


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks!! Well, everyone except mud. He'll be singing that song which shall not be named before long....


which one......  


SnowHunter said:


> Howdeeeeeeeee
> 
> Thanky  Ian loves his lil bunnies





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kiddos.....1st _GOOD_ cup of coffee I've had in a few days


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> which one......


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

FYI...today is my friday!! tomorrow-saturday....YELP,YELP,YELP.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 what ya got on tap for today, Chief?


blood on the ground said:


> FYI...today is my friday!! tomorrow-saturday....YELP,YELP,YELP.



~sigh~ I guess I better go put these teams together..............


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> which one......



It's sorta like Beetlejuice. I just can't make myself say the name in mixed company.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kiddos.....1st _GOOD_ cup of coffee I've had in a few days


Jeffro, how ya feeling today??


kracker said:


> Morning folks!! Well, everyone except mud. He'll be singing that song which shall not be named before long....


Lets have a partay, lets have a partay



Keebs said:


> which one......


Red solo cup, i lift you up..........


blood on the ground said:


> FYI...today is my friday!! tomorrow-saturday....YELP,YELP,YELP.


Yeah but do you have to work on the weekends


Keebs said:


> what ya got on tap for today, Chief?
> 
> 
> ~sigh~ I guess I better go put these teams together..............


Hey where you going , come back


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, how ya feeling today??
> Lets have a partay, lets have a partay
> 
> 
> ...



Jr boys teams gotta be typed up, proofed and jersey's ordered............ gotta earn my pay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, how ya feeling today??
> Lets have a partay, lets have a partay
> 
> 
> ...



with my 6 to 3 job no, its mundy through fridy. i have a side bidness that will require me to work weekends some times.. but this week is just vacation.. huntin and fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what ya got on tap for today, Chief?
> 
> 
> ~sigh~ I guess I better go put these teams together..............



I'll give ya 3 guesses  



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, how ya feeling today??
> Lets have a partay, lets have a partay
> 
> 
> ...



Feelin purty doggone good Mudrobro!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Jr boys teams gotta be typed up, proofed and jersey's ordered............ gotta earn my pay!


Work


blood on the ground said:


> with my 6 to 3 job no, its mundy through fridy. i have a side bidness that will require me to work weekends some times.. but this week is just vacation.. huntin and fishin


 



Jeff C. said:


> I'll give ya 3 guesses
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin purty doggone good Mudrobro!!!



I'm glad to hear , been thinking about that 12 yr old variety on ice


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Today is a good day for a sausage biscuit with mustard!



Showoff   

I'm just now getting around to my pop-tart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooooo...tempting, but wouldn't take me much right now with blood thinners and such


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oooooooo...tempting, but wouldn't take me much right now with blood thinners and such



I'm talking about me


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm talking about me


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oooooooo...tempting, but wouldn't take me much right now with blood thinners and such


I'm on coumidin, which blood thinner do you have to take?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



I wouldnt want it to get 13 yrs old on us


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I wouldnt want it to get 13 yrs old on us


I've heard it'll go bad on ya, luckily I've never had to test that theory.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Showoff
> 
> I'm just now getting around to my pop-tart.



bugsywantmetobringherabiscuit


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmmm....I think I might want pics, too



Soooo.... you ever been tripletail fishing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2012)

What is this about tripletail fishing i keep seeing?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll give ya 3 guesses





turtlebug said:


> Showoff
> 
> I'm just now getting around to my pop-tart.


I got some 'stachios I'll share wiff ya!


Les Miles said:


> Soooo.... you ever been tripletail fishing?


Need me to forward YOUR type of fishing so she'll be sure...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got some 'stachios I'll share wiff ya!
> 
> Need me to forward YOUR type of fishing so she'll be sure...........



Love me some 'stachios


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

slip said:


> What is this about tripletail fishing i keep seeing?



I don't know but Quack is sad that he can't go because his rod is old and broken.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't know but Quack is sad that he can't go because his rod is old and broken.



Poor little feller


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some 'stachios





slip said:


> What is this about tripletail fishing i keep seeing?


I guess you're old enough...................... Les?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't know but Quack is sad that he can't go because his rod is old and broken.


 you sure you're not confusing him with yourself?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't know but Quack is sad that he can't go because his rod is old and broken.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone know what the thickness limit is for the laminator at Kinkos? I'm needing a waterproof cat by Friday....


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't know but Quack is sad that he can't go because his rod is old and broken.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's that dadblamed Quack at?










Les Miles said:


> I don't know but Quack is sad that he can't go because his rod is old and broken.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2012)

Rat shack fer lunch  Now back to bakin in the sun


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

taco bell


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

sketti topped with cheese and a piece of garlic toast


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Love me some sketti topped with cheese and garlic toast


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> We're starting the bone stimulators this week. How do they work and do y'all have much success with them???
> Thanks


There are two types. One is external and is worn like a brace, and the other is implanted. They send a mild electrical current thru the bone matrix which has been shown to stimulate growth cells. This is a long term thing and you can expect to have it for several months.
 The surgeons here use it in conjunction with platelet gel mainly for non-union breaks( where the two seperate parts of the bone don't rejoin as they are supposed to). They go in, scrape the bone ends, pin or plate the bones in place, spray platelet gel on the formation and then apply the stimulator. I can't give you the success percentage( i just don't know) but the therapy must be working or we'd have quit using it by now. 


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Drivelers!!!


Morning, Nicole! 


blood on the ground said:


> FYI...today is my friday!! tomorrow-saturday....YELP,YELP,YELP.


Kill a big one!
I'm planning to go Saturday. 


turtlebug said:


> Showoff
> 
> I'm just now getting around to my pop-tart.


Hiya, Bugsy! 


Jeff C. said:


> Oooooooo...tempting, but wouldn't take me much right now with blood thinners and such


take your Plavix and sit your hiney i that recliner until some authority figure says you can move. 


Les Miles said:


> I don't know but Quack is sad that he can't go because his rod is old and broken.


He needs duct tape. 


kracker said:


> Anyone know what the thickness limit is for the laminator at Kinkos? I'm needing a waterproof cat by Friday....


Plasticote spray from Wal-mart. Cats need two cans. 


Hooked On Quack said:


>



You know i wuvs ya, ya big tractor driving hunk o love.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Planned on fishing yesterday afternoon, but the wind was blowing HARD.   Finished up all my roads and in the process injured my LEFT shoulder moving a down tree.


Hoping we can fish this eve.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> taco bell





Keebs said:


> sketti topped with cheese and a piece of garlic toast



tuna salad on toast with half a jar of pickled okra and tater chips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some sketti topped with cheese and garlic toast





Really ??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some sketti topped with cheese and garlic toast





rhbama3 said:


> take your Plavix and sit your hiney i that recliner until some authority figure says you can move.
> _*Tell'em WobertWoo!*_
> He needs duct tape.
> Plasticote spray from Wal-mart. Cats need two cans.
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Planned on fishing yesterday afternoon, but the wind was blowing HARD.   Finished up all my roads and in the process _*i*__*njured my LEFT shoulder *_moving a down tree.





rhbama3 said:


> tuna salad on toast with half a jar of pickled okra and tater chips.


 love some pickled okra!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Soooo.... you ever been tripletail fishing?



Actually....I have. Never was lucky enough to catch a triple, thought. Just a double 



Keebs said:


> Need me to forward YOUR type of fishing so she'll be sure...........



 I got a pm from him with a fishin' report in it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Actually....I have. Never was lucky enough to catch a triple, thought. Just a double
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pm from him with a fishin' report in it






Pics??


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Planned on fishing yesterday afternoon, but the wind was blowing HARD.   Finished up all my roads and in the process injured my LEFT shoulder moving a down tree.
> 
> 
> Hoping we can fish this eve.



How did ya manage to hurt ur left shoulder...ya find a tree down, ya tie a rope or a chain around it and drag it clear with the Jeep.  ya don't tackle it like a freshman lineman on the JV Squad!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Actually....I have. Never was lucky enough to catch a triple, thought. Just a double
> I got a pm from him with a fishin' report in it


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> bugsywantmetobringherabiscuit



Bugsy needs a lot of things right now.

Unfortunately one of em isn't a biscuit.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bugsy needs a lot of things right now.
> 
> Unfortunately one of em isn't a biscuit.


 'stachio's?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics??



 Nope. Those aren't suitable to be passed around



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bugsy needs a lot of things right now.
> 
> Unfortunately one of em isn't a biscuit.



Big ol' pile of crawfish?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'stachio's?



Hmmmm, don't need em but healthier than what I want.  (Which would be a hot fudge sunday and a couple of shots of 151)

I do like me some stachios.  






Les Miles said:


> Big ol' pile of crawfish?



Absolutely not.    

You could bring me some baby back ribs though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> How did ya manage to hurt ur left shoulder...ya find a tree down, ya tie a rope or a chain around it and drag it clear with the Jeep.  ya don't tackle it like a freshman lineman on the JV Squad!




I had pushed it as far as I could with the box blade, then I tried to pick it up and throw over the fence.  Instant pain.





turtlebug said:


> Bugsy needs a lot of things right now.
> 
> Unfortunately one of em isn't a biscuit.






Group hug ??

Massage ?


How 'bout some  ?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Group hug ??
> 
> Massage ?
> 
> ...




None of those would hurt. 

But I think some time in the yard with the bow will suffice after I get home.  


I got some Care Bear ice packs. You need one?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> (Which would be a hot fudge sunday and a couple of shots of 151)
> 
> You could bring me some baby back ribs though.


 oh yeah, NOW we're talkin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Group hug ??
> 
> Massage ?
> 
> ...


yes!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Massage ?
> 
> 
> How 'bout some  ?



Bring it big boy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> None of those would hurt.
> 
> But I think some time in the yard with the bow will suffice after I get home.
> 
> ...









Keebs said:


> oh yeah, NOW we're talkin!
> 
> yes!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ??


You talk too Keebs too much


Sugar Plum said:


> Actually....I have. Never was lucky enough to catch a triple, thought. Just a double
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pm from him with a fishin' report in it


Pics


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics??


Scoot over,.. Pics



turtlebug said:


> Bugsy needs a lot of things right now.
> 
> Unfortunately one of em isn't a biscuit.





Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. Those aren't suitable to be passed around






turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, don't need em but healthier than what I want.  (Which would be a hot fudge sunday and a couple of shots of 151)
> 
> I do like me some stachios.
> 
> ...


Love me some baby back ribs


Keebs said:


> oh yeah, NOW we're talkin!
> 
> yes!



You and Quack need a time out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Bring it big boy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You talk too Keebs too much
> Pics
> Scoot over,.. Pics
> 
> ...


 kewl, come'on Quack, you heard da man!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 yep, he told you to brang it...............


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some baby back ribs



I feel a Chilis night coming on.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I feel a Chilis night coming on.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kewl, come'on Quack, you heard da man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dat dood skeers me .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat dood skeers me .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I feel a Chilis night coming on.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Love me some Chili's


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some Chili's


 any FOOD you don't love???  'sides, you get all my chili coupons now as it is!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Just how freakin loooooooooong does it take a woman to get "ready" to go fishing ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> any FOOD you don't love???  'sides, you get all my chili coupons now as it is!








and i love me some Keebs too


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just how freakin loooooooooong does it take a woman to get "ready" to go fishing ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just how freakin loooooooooong does it take a woman to get "ready" to go fishing ???


 I'm ready and waiting............. 


mudracing101 said:


> and i love me some Keebs too








 aaaaawwwwww


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

well im about outahere for the rest uf da week..(look out thunder chickenz) team blood is on the hunt!!

y'all keep it out of the ditch.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

ok, I know, I know, it's a tad "rough around da edges" yet, but man, ya gotta love a jeep!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> well im about outahere for the rest uf da week..(look out thunder chickenz) team blood is on the hunt!!
> 
> y'all keep it out of the ditch.....


 ya tell me that once I finally get something I can play in the ditch with!  have a good'un, blood!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just how freakin loooooooooong does it take a woman to get "ready" to go fishing ???



not as long as it does if she's going turkey hunting...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> There are two types. One is external and is worn like a brace, and the other is implanted. They send a mild electrical current thru the bone matrix which has been shown to stimulate growth cells. This is a long term thing and you can expect to have it for several months.
> The surgeons here use it in conjunction with platelet gel mainly for non-union breaks( where the two seperate parts of the bone don't rejoin as they are supposed to). They go in, scrape the bone ends, pin or plate the bones in place, spray platelet gel on the formation and then apply the stimulator. I can't give you the success percentage( i just don't know) but the therapy must be working or we'd have quit using it by now.
> 
> Morning, Nicole!
> ...



Cain't get nuttin past you  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just how freakin loooooooooong does it take a woman to get "ready" to go fishing ???



Let us know  


Cajun flavored turkey breast sammich, Keebs microwave pickles, and some scoops, with a cold glass of lemon tea 

On another note, got some pics I wanna show y'all in a bit


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Its hawt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I know, I know, it's a tad "rough around da edges" yet, but man, ya gotta love a jeep!






Sweeeeeeeeeet !!  


Get mudracer to put a lift and some big tires on her!!!




How many cup holders ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Its hawt



Yes you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....I mean yes it is!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I know, I know, it's a tad "rough around da edges" yet, but man, ya gotta love a jeep!



Need a GON sticker?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Its hawt


come on winter!!!


Keebs said:


> ya tell me that once I finally get something I can play in the ditch with!  have a good'un, blood!


I will...thank ya sista


rhbama3 said:


> not as long as it does if she's going turkey hunting...



bama.......kill a big one this weekend bro!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> _*Cain't get nuttin past you*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those pickles are soooooo good!  Gonna do even better on them this year!
pics?


SnowHunter said:


> Its hawt


 ain't it though!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet !!
> 
> Get mudracer to put a lift and some big tires on her!!!
> 
> How many cup holders ??


 as many as I want...........but I ain't "sticker'en" her up, that's for sure!


Jeff C. said:


> Yes you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you had it right the first time!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Need a GON sticker?


 already got one ready for it!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I know, I know, it's a tad "rough around da edges" yet, but man, ya gotta love a jeep!




LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!  

I wanna go for a ride pweeze.    







rhbama3 said:


> not as long as it does if she's going turkey hunting...




Ahem.... I think I was ready quite early during those two days. 

Besides, you have to always be ready for a photo op.    






You know, just in case we really do kill something.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> not as long as it does if she's going turkey hunting...





wanna bet . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> well im about outahere for the rest uf da week..(look out thunder chickenz) team blood is on the hunt!!
> 
> y'all keep it out of the ditch.....


Good luck Blood


Keebs said:


> ok, I know, I know, it's a tad "rough around da edges" yet, but man, ya gotta love a jeep!





rhbama3 said:


> not as long as it does if she's going turkey hunting...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet !!
> 
> 
> Get mudracer to put a lift and some big tires on her!!!
> ...



depends on how many of us we pack in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> those pickles are soooooo good!  Gonna do even better on them this year!
> pics?
> 
> We love them thangs
> ...



She has that Natural beauty, don't she?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> wanna bet . . .



Shoulda took me and Jag  

Hope y'all tear'em up Hoss


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> I wanna go for a ride pweeze.


we'll have to get it ready to take us fishin!


mudracing101 said:


> Good luck Blood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right!


Jeff C. said:


> She has that Natural beauty, don't she??


 yep, the kind that is inside & out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She has that Natural beauty, don't she??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!! 



I thought the she devil was getting ready, so I holla out from my office " 'Bout ready"?  No response???

Go in the den and SHE'S asleep on the couch !!! 


Soooooo, in retribution I've started drankin Bud Light Platinums, 6% alkiehol . . .


Gonna sneak in there and pinch her toe . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She only has one?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooo, in retribution I've started drankin Bud Light Platinums, 6% alkiehol . . .



And so the day has started


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2012)

The woods were very quiet this morning. 

Saw one gobbler exiting a food plot as I was entering. 

Oh well...it was a purdy mornin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update on response?  



Sterlo58 said:


> The woods were very quiet this morning.
> 
> Saw one gobbler exiting a food plot as I was entering.
> 
> Oh well...it was a purdy mornin'.



Still a good day bud!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The woods were very quiet this morning.
> 
> Saw one gobbler exiting a food plot as I was entering.
> 
> Oh well...it was a purdy mornin'.



ALWAYS sneak up to foodplots, pastures, straight roads, curves in the road, timber loading ramps, and hardwood flats. 
Man, i need some up close and personal turkey time....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Update on response?
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good day bud!!!



Give him a few. He's still unconscious.


----------



## Self! (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ALWAYS sneak up to foodplots, pastures, straight roads, curves in the road, timber loading ramps, and hardwood flats.
> Man, i need some up close and personal turkey time....




You quit fishing on the weekends I go and I will help get you a bird. Deal?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ALWAYS sneak up to foodplots, pastures, straight roads, curves in the road, timber loading ramps, and hardwood flats.
> Man, i need some up close and personal turkey time....



Yeah I was trying to be sneaky. We even glassed the plot before we eased up to the edge. He was in a low spot where we couldn't see him and as we eased into the plot we saw him making a hasty retreat. He's been pretty regular on the camera there. Gunna just get in there before light and set up for an ambush.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Otis said:


> You quit fishing on the weekends I go and I will help get you a bird. Deal?


Nope.
Besides, i'm gonna take Newgene with me next time out. Jake decoy with a real jake cape and fan on him. A litle wind and he drives a turkey nuts! I've got 3 on the wall he helped get. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah I was trying to be sneaky. We even glassed the plot before we eased up to the edge. He was in a low spot where we couldn't see him and as we eased into the plot we saw him making a hasty retreat. He's been pretty regular on the camera there. Gunna just get in there before light and set up for an ambush.



I LOVE a good bushwhack! As long as i know that a bird will come thru a spot at some point during the day, i'll wait him out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She only has one?




Naw man, she has 10, but they're webbed . . .




mudracing101 said:


> And so the day has started



Yes, yes it has !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Update on response?
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good day bud!!!





Couldn't bring myself to do it.




rhbama3 said:


> Give him a few. He's still unconscious.





Alive and wellllllllllll . . .  


Whoooooooooooot !!!   She's UP !!! 


By the time she gets "ready" and a 27 mile drive to the farm, the topwater bite should be ON !!! 


Grrrrrrrrrr, NOW she informs me we have to run some errands in town BEFORE fishing .

There's gonna be a killin 'round heaar . . .


She's got the nerve to say "You been on that computer all day?"


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw man, she has 10, but they're webbed . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why didn't you just tell her to meet you at the farm when she was done with her errands?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why didn't you just tell her to meet you at the farm when she was done with her errands?



Because he is a sissy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!! 

Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.

So, when he asked me yesterday if he could cut the grass again, I decided to give it another shot!! I cut a boundary around a large relatively flat area and left a him a big chunk in the middle. I got him on the mower and I asked him if he remembered that old computer motorcycle racing game we used to play with a joystick years ago, he said "yes". I told him "it's just like that", and he said "you gotta feather it?".
I said "exactly, just like the game" (that's what I always had to tell him about the game and joystick...he remembered). He actually got purty decent at that game too!! He did great on the chunk I left for him except for one thing, when he finished it he decided to freelance and start cutting the edge of the pasture(a foot tall grass) all the way up an old road bed slap up to the old homeplace  I'm trudgin behind him hollerin to no avail when he finally reached the end and turned around and came back. That was the worst of my exertion for yesterday 

I did the same thing today, but left a lot of curves and it wasn't on totally flat ground to see how he would do. He did fantastic and still did a little freelancing, but not as bad today. He cut another little spot that I hadn't told him too, but he did fine with it so I couldn't say much 

So, not only have I been Takin it EZ, I've been training him a little so that I can 

Anyway, I know it's a long post, but it was a breakthrough of sorts for him, and me. 

 It might not seem like much to y'all, but I'm very proud of the young man 

Here's a couple of pics, I love the way he concentrates on what he's doing


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright Wobbert-Woo!  

PM Sent. 

The lengths I go to so we can get on some birds.     

Fingers crossed.  








Hiya IBETTERBETAKINGITEASYBEFORETURTLEBUGANDKEEBSANDSUGARPLUMANDABUNCHOFOTHERWOWSSHOWUPATMYHOUSEANDHOGTIEME Jeff C.       

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why didn't you just tell her to meet you at the farm when she was done with her errands?




'Cause that would be 100 mile round trip for 2 vehicles and I've been drankin . . .





hdm03 said:


> Because he is a sissy!






AM NOT . . . 


Later guys.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!!
> 
> Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.
> 
> ...



You have every right to be proud of Jag and yourself for taking the time.   

That is so awesome. Give Jag a big ol hug from me and tell him that grass looks GREAT!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!!
> 
> Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.
> 
> ...





Whoooooooooot !!!!  Tell Jag Unc Quack is proud of him!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Cause that would be 100 mile round trip for 2 vehicles and I've been drankin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tear 'em up...good luck to y'all!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why didn't you just tell her to meet you at the farm when she was done with her errands?


Great idea



hdm03 said:


> Because he is a sissy!





Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!!
> 
> Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.
> 
> ...



 I was teaching my daughter how to cut grass yesterday after noon and she did good till it got about dark and then brain damage set in


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You have every right to be proud of Jag and yourself for taking the time.
> 
> That is so awesome. Give Jag a big ol hug from me and tell him that grass looks GREAT!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot !!!!  Tell Jag Unc Quack is proud of him!!!



Will do, thanks y'all....he's quite proud himself!! 

A little too proud if I may say so. He asked me if he was getting paid afterwards


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff.....
Congrats to Jag on driving a weapon of destruction. 
I would  you for all the rest of the stuff you did, but the babes have it covered.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet !!
> 
> 
> Get mudracer to put a lift and some big tires on her!!!
> ...



Rob's lookin' to get rid of his monster muddin' tires and downsize a bit. Just thought I'd throw that out there in case you look at buying some. 



Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!!
> 
> Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.
> 
> ...



Give him some sugar from Sugar!!!!! Way to go guys!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!!
> 
> Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.
> 
> ...


AWSOME!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!!
> 
> Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.
> 
> ...



That's my boy!  I bawieve I'm bout proud as you. He make my heart full.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I know, I know, it's a tad "rough around da edges" yet, but man, ya gotta love a jeep!



Looks perfect to me. I'm ready to ride!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2012)

Speaking of Riding, Keebs you ready


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks perfect to me. I'm ready to ride!





mudracing101 said:


> Speaking of Riding, Keebs you ready


 Heck Yeah!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

Almost 5 o'clock


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Almost 5 o'clock



just about


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in a sushi kinda mood....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Great idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send her on up here Kev!!! Jag'll be in hog heaven    



rhbama3 said:


> Jeff, Jeff, Jeff.....
> Congrats to Jag on driving a weapon of destruction.
> I would  you for all the rest of the stuff you did, but the babes have it covered.



I'm still a little concerned about that myself

10-4, I feel like I am takin it EZ... an hour here an hour there, maybe not 



Sugar Plum said:


> Rob's lookin' to get rid of his monster muddin' tires and downsize a bit. Just thought I'd throw that out there in case you look at buying some.
> 
> 
> 
> Give him some sugar from Sugar!!!!! Way to go guys!!



I will Shuga, but he prolly ain't gonna like it from me, I'm sure he'd prefer it from you personally 



Keebs said:


> AWSOME!!!



Ain't it though??? 

I love that jeep  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's my boy!  I bawieve I'm bout proud as you. He make my heart full.



He does that to most folks, he learned it from me


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do, thanks y'all....he's quite proud himself!!
> 
> A little too proud if I may say so. He asked me if he was getting paid afterwards



Teachable moment.

Ask about payment FIRST!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, despite the fact that I'm suposed to be takin it EZ, I just can't sit here and do nuttin, so I've been goin outdoors and piddlin around in the yard. I'm not really doing anything strenuous, cut a little grass here and there, wash down some pollen, re-pot some small trees I'm propagating, etc. Ya know, take it EZ stuff!!
> 
> Well, yesterday and today I decided, wait let me rephrase that, Jag asked me if he could cut the grass  Why the  you may ask??? Because I've tried to teach him in the past with little to no success. It's a zero degree mower with a single, joy stick steer. He struggled with that and would just go in any direction with no control, zig zagging everywhere, about to run over me and so forth before I could get him stopped. Just wasn't working and for everyone's safety just decided against any more of that.
> 
> ...



 GO JAG!!  

THASSALOTTAGRASSA!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, it looks like fate thought i was still in Valdosta so the storm cell turned right before it hit Bugsy's and is now headed for me. Windd gusting and getting pretty dark.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it looks like fate thought i was still in Valdosta so the storm cell turned right before it hit Bugsy's and is now headed for me. Windd gusting and getting pretty dark.



It got dark and windy here but no rain. 


I debated on frying yardbird but it passed over fairly quick and Abbey wouldn't let me off the hook.  


Guess I might get a chance at the turkey woods early Saturday morning but not sure about that afternoon. Got a text from a cousin letting me know another cousin was coming to town and they wanted to get together with me and hang out for a while. 

I was excited at first, then I realized I'd just gave up an afternoon of turkey hunting.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2012)

Beer too cold  Hurt bad toof  



Drank it cool 


Hankus "Beer Delima Solver"


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beer too cold  Hurt bad toof
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Just funnel it so it'll bypass toof.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It got dark and windy here but no rain.
> 
> 
> I debated on frying yardbird but it passed over fairly quick and Abbey wouldn't let me off the hook.
> ...



You said they are cousins? Turkey hunting trumps cousins. 
 The answer for your spot is being there as much as possible and not call too much. They will come.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You said they are cousins? Turkey hunting trumps cousins.
> The answer for your spot is being there as much as possible and not call too much. They will come.



I think I'm gonna hang out at the side road food plot this weekend and just pray one of those boys comes meandering through. 

My Fear Not slate and glass should be here tomorrow, I'm gonna have a good time irritating the dogs and cats in the neighborhood for a few days til I get used to it.  

Abbey is about ready to chunk me and Bait out the door. We're spending way too much time on YouTube watching turkey videos.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Alright Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> PM Sent.
> 
> ...



 Back to ya!!! Somehow I missed this one, lawd I got a bizzyyyyy day lined up fer tomorrow. Sure hope I can't get it all done without gettin to feelin too bad   



rhbama3 said:


> Well, it looks like fate thought i was still in Valdosta so the storm cell turned right before it hit Bugsy's and is now headed for me. Windd gusting and getting pretty dark.




Hmmm....my sister got some rain up in the Athens area today. I never saw a single rain cloud today.



Hankus said:


> Beer too cold  Hurt bad toof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Bugsy said .....Or...... turn ya head sideways


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It got dark and windy here but no rain.
> 
> 
> I debated on frying yardbird but it passed over fairly quick and Abbey wouldn't let me off the hook.
> ...





turtlebug said:


> I think I'm gonna hang out at the side road food plot this weekend and just pray one of those boys comes meandering through.
> 
> My Fear Not slate and glass should be here tomorrow, I'm gonna have a good time irritating the dogs and cats in the neighborhood for a few days til I get used to it.
> 
> Abbey is about ready to chunk me and Bait out the door. We're spending way too much time on YouTube watching turkey videos.


The morning that bird was in the corner of the swamphead, he double gobbled when he pitched down to the ground. Not sure where the hen was since i never heard her until i started calling and made her mad. If you hunt there, listen and see if he does it again. When you hear the double gobble assume, he's on the ground. Thats your cue to soft call if you are confident. The other side of the coin is to just sit and listen. The hen may drag him to the foodplot.

Get Fishbro to set you a blind up on that side i was sitting on across the road so you can see the back of the foodplot, and some of the roads from both ways. He may have to trim some gallbery limbs on both sides, but you need to be able to see up the road a little ways toward where we parked, and for sure have a shooting lane to your right, where that bird skirted me Friday morning and crossed the road. That would give you a shot back toward the swamp T intersection. I was on the ground and could see underneath, but if you are in a chair, the bird may suddenly pop out right in front of you on the road unless you know he's coming.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The morning that bird was in the corner of the swamphead, he double gobbled when he pitched down to the ground. Not sure where the hen was since i never heard her until i started calling and made her mad. If you hunt there, listen and see if he does it again. When you hear the double gobble assume, he's on the ground. Thats your cue to soft call if you are confident. The other side of the coin is to just sit and listen. The hen may drag him to the foodplot.
> 
> Get Fishbro to set you a blind up on that side i was sitting on across the road so you can see the back of the foodplot, and some of the roads from both ways. He may have to trim some gallbery limbs on both sides, but you need to be able to see up the road a little ways toward where we parked, and for sure have a shooting lane to your right, where that bird skirted me Friday morning and crossed the road. That would give you a shot back toward the swamp T intersection. I was on the ground and could see underneath, but if you are in a chair, the bird may suddenly pop out right in front of you on the road unless you know he's coming.





That's just a lot right thar.     


I think I'll just go out there and pretend I'm deer hunting cause any time I'm there for deer, they parade around in front of me. A little reverse psychology.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to ya!!! Somehow I missed this one, lawd I got a bizzyyyyy day lined up fer tomorrow. Sure hope I can't get it all done without gettin to feelin too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd, yous got a sister in A town. Ya know, that's just "right down da road" from the Cafe'356. Maybe I could get her to snatch a kanot in your tail so you will do right and get all better. And yep, we and them had/are having some heckashus storms this evening. Sounds like they still getting hammered


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The morning that bird was in the corner of the swamphead, he double gobbled when he pitched down to the ground. Not sure where the hen was since i never heard her until i started calling and made her mad. If you hunt there, listen and see if he does it again. When you hear the double gobble assume, he's on the ground. Thats your cue to soft call if you are confident. The other side of the coin is to just sit and listen. The hen may drag him to the foodplot.Get Fishbro to set you a blind up on that side i was sitting on across the road so you can see the back of the foodplot, and some of the roads from both ways. He may have to trim some gallbery limbs on both sides, but you need to be able to see up the road a little ways toward where we parked, and for sure have a shooting lane to your right, where that bird skirted me Friday morning and crossed the road. That would give you a shot back toward the swamp T intersection. I was on the ground and could see underneath, but if you are in a chair, the bird may suddenly pop out right in front of you on the road unless you know he's coming.





turtlebug said:


> That's just a lot right thar.
> 
> 
> I think I'll just go out there and pretend I'm deer hunting cause any time I'm there for deer, they parade around in front of me. A little reverse psychology.



Isn't that what i said?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Isn't that what i said?



I wanna take my bow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd, yous got a sister in A town. Ya know, that's just "right down da road" from the Cafe'356. Maybe I could get her to snatch a kanot in your tail so you will do right and get all better. And yep, we and them had/are having some heckashus storms this evening. Sounds like they still getting hammered



Yes sir....I thought about that, next time I'm up that way, I may have to pop in on y'all for a visit  However, I don't get up there often enough....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I wanna take my bow.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



You arm going to fall off and head going to bust. Before you done.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

I hear thunder


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2012)

Think I'll call it a night....good evenin'


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll call it a night....good evenin'



JC, you need to REST bud. I'll take care of da 12 yr old.


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2012)

Night Jeff. It's been storming all evening here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

fishbait said:


> You arm going to fall off and head going to bust. Before you done.


Tell me again why we rode all the way to Barrow's and bought a pretty shotgun for her? 


Les Miles said:


> I hear thunder



It was me. That sushi didn't settle well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll call it a night....good evenin'


Later Jeffro!!........Good to see you back, and doing well!!



rhbama3 said:


> It was me. That sushi didn't settle well.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 3, 2012)

I see drivel


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2012)

watching Justified and the forum keeps slowing down on me. Gonna call it a night.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just funnel it so it'll bypass toof.



Have used straw but my method works jus as well as either 



Jeff C. said:


> Back to ya!!! Somehow I missed this one, lawd I got a bizzyyyyy day lined up fer tomorrow. Sure hope I can't get it all done without gettin to feelin too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will be gettin a call tomorow......well soon as I check my voice mail


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 3, 2012)

Any yawl dribblers goin' to "Smoke on the Water" in Thomaston this weekend?

I can still hear - deep in my troubled lil' mind - Deep Purple playing their intro to that song. They won't be there because they're dodderin' ol' men like me.There'll be some fine times had,I betcha! Blackberry Smoke is the headliner - never heerd 'em,but I think they're a good band.

Yawl come,now -  ya heah?  Woody's own world famous BBQ man an' teller of tall tales will be there: Yep,ol' Blues Bro/Mike is the hometown favorite in the BBQ competition!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Any yawl dribblers goin' to "Smoke on the Water" in Thomaston this weekend?
> 
> I can still hear - deep in my troubled lil' mind - Deep Purple playing their intro to that song. They won't be there because they're dodderin' ol' men like me.There'll be some fine times had,I betcha! Blackberry Smoke is the headliner - never heerd 'em,but I think they're a good band.
> 
> Yawl come,now -  ya heah?  Woody's own world famous BBQ man an' teller of tall tales will be there: Yep,ol' Blues Bro/Mike is the hometown favorite in the BBQ competition!


I think some of them Blackberry Smoke fellars are folks I went to school with!!

Sounds like a good time!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2012)

Them snoke fellers is fo real


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 3, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Any yawl dribblers goin' to "Smoke on the Water" in Thomaston this weekend?
> 
> I can still hear - deep in my troubled lil' mind - Deep Purple playing their intro to that song. They won't be there because they're dodderin' ol' men like me.There'll be some fine times had,I betcha! Blackberry Smoke is the headliner - never heerd 'em,but I think they're a good band.
> 
> Yawl come,now -  ya heah?  Woody's own world famous BBQ man an' teller of tall tales will be there: Yep,ol' Blues Bro/Mike is the hometown favorite in the BBQ competition!



They gonna have any of them special brownies there?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2012)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

Dang, at midnight, there was plenty of lightning, high winds, blowing rain and thunder that was so loud, it woke up people buried in the cemetery.

I sure feel sleepy this morning so I need a few cups of Gobblin's coffee to help me get my heart jump-started this morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2012)

Morning all yee waders and drivelers.   Mid week cheer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2012)

I see rain on the horizon.   Grass is going to be really need bush hogged not cut soon.   Oh well we need the moisture.

Here EE hope you can get enough 







morning bb


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> JC, you need to REST bud. I'll take care of da 12 yr old.



Hey hey....don't write me off so fast, you see my sigline don't ya? Just a little detour  



kracker said:


> Night Jeff. It's been storming all evening here.



kracker, a heavy downpour finally woke me @ 5:00a this mornin and the gentle pitter patter that followed beckoned me to rise....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeffro!!........Good to see you back, and doing well!!



Thanks Mitch, glad to be back after that last episode, that one skeered me a little, more so than the original. 

Say Hi to Ms. Elaine and scratch (is it Mason?-mental lapse) behind the ear for me.  



Hankus said:


> Have used straw but my method works jus as well as either
> 
> 
> 
> You will be gettin a call tomorow......well soon as I check my voice mail



Nuttin wrong with _cool_ Beer!!! 

10-fo....



crackerdave said:


> Any yawl dribblers goin' to "Smoke on the Water" in Thomaston this weekend?
> 
> I can still hear - deep in my troubled lil' mind - Deep Purple playing their intro to that song. They won't be there because they're dodderin' ol' men like me.There'll be some fine times had,I betcha! Blackberry Smoke is the headliner - never heerd 'em,but I think they're a good band.
> 
> Yawl come,now -  ya heah?  Woody's own world famous BBQ man an' teller of tall tales will be there: Yep,ol' Blues Bro/Mike is the hometown favorite in the BBQ competition!



Dave, I'm glad you reminded me of that. I thought that I had already missed it with all that has been going on round here lately. I'm sho gonna do my best to get down there to aggravate Big Mike and sample several varieties of Smoke.....




Les Miles said:


> They gonna have any of them special brownies there?



Ya never know 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.
> 
> Dang, at midnight, there was plenty of lightning, high winds, blowing rain and thunder that was so loud, it woke up people buried in the cemetery.
> 
> I sure feel sleepy this morning so I need a few cups of Gobblin's coffee to help me get my heart jump-started this morning.



EE, mornin to ya!!! No offense, but this is one segment of the drivelers I had hoped not to mingle with   I appreciate y'alls wake up calls and gobblins coffee, no doubt, but a heavy downpour compelled me out of the bed.

Once the feet hit the floor there was no turnin back...hope you have a good day today


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee waders and drivelers.   Mid week cheer!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I see rain on the horizon.   Grass is going to be really need bush hogged not cut soon.   Oh well we need the moisture.
> 
> Here EE hope you can get enough
> 
> ...



Mornin U 2.....coffee is good!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin U 2.....coffee is good!!!



Early morning is refreshing and good for recalculatin'


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Early morning is refreshing and good for recalculatin'



Yessir, it does give you a different perspective on the day to come.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2012)

I must be in the wrong place........what is C doin roun these parts at this hour


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I must be in the wrong place........what is C doin roun these parts at this hour



 I know huh!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 4, 2012)

Morning Clan.   Just made it to work, and all is well, for now.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know huh!!!



I could see it fer a fishin or huntin trip, but jus to watch it rain.....in the dark.....


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Clan.   Just made it to work, and all is well, for now.



Mayhem is on its way


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Clan.   Just made it to work, and all is well, for now.



Mernin Kim....you ought to ride down to Barnesville this weekend!! 



Hankus said:


> I could see it fer a fishin or huntin trip, but jus to watch it rain.....in the dark.....



I heard that, but the rain had me recalculatin my activities for today


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Kim....you ought to ride down to Barnesville this weekend!!



What's going on down there??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> What's going on down there??



BBQ competition, Blackberry Smoke , our very own Blues Brother, etc.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Send her on up here Kev!!! Jag'll be in hog heaven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wished she would of felt better at Keebs fest. She had a bad headache and felt puny all weekend. She's normally more outgoing and they would of had a better time. Oh well maybe next time. She can pick up while Jag cuts and the work will be done in no time.


Hankus said:


> Beer too cold  Hurt bad toof
> 
> 
> 
> ...






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.
> 
> Dang, at midnight, there was plenty of lightning, high winds, blowing rain and thunder that was so loud, it woke up people buried in the cemetery.
> 
> I sure feel sleepy this morning so I need a few cups of Gobblin's coffee to help me get my heart jump-started this morning.





boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee waders and drivelers.   Mid week cheer!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I see rain on the horizon.   Grass is going to be really need bush hogged not cut soon.   Oh well we need the moisture.
> 
> Here EE hope you can get enough
> 
> ...





Hornet22 said:


>





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Clan.   Just made it to work, and all is well, for now.



Morning ya'll and to the rest of the crew that aint drug in here yet. Its humpday


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>



 Chris!!!



mudracing101 said:


> I wished she would of felt better at Keebs fest. She had a bad headache and felt puny all weekend. She's normally more outgoing and they would of had a better time. Oh well maybe next time. She can pick up while Jag cuts and the work will be done in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Mud  I hear ya, she sure was quiet. She better be glad I wasn't quite up to snuff myself....I'da aggravated her to death  



kracker said:


> Morning everybody!



Mornin kracker, just the man I'm lookin for!!! Need some important advice from someone with much more experience than me. How in the heck do you get all the hospital tape glue off of ya without scrubbin ya skin off in the shower??? Soap don't work


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

WHERE did last night go????? who hit the fast forward button?!?!?!

Mornin folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE did last night go????? who hit the fast forward button?!?!?!
> 
> Mornin folks!



morning


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Chris!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ain't scrubbed yourself raw, rubbing alcohol. 

Some of it though, just has to wear off....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> morning





Jeff C. said:


> How in the heck do you get all the hospital tape glue off of ya without scrubbin ya skin off in the shower??? Soap don't work


 goo off?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE did last night go????? who hit the fast forward button?!?!?!
> 
> Mornin folks!



I don't know, but it did!!! 



kracker said:


> If you ain't scrubbed yourself raw, rubbing alcohol.
> 
> Some of it though, just has to wear off....



Tell me about it!!!  



Keebs said:


> goo off?



Same to you!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Is goo off or goop safe to use on skin?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs!!!!


 yes shuggums?


Jeff C. said:


> Same to you!!!


 


Les Miles said:


> Is goo off or goop safe to use on skin?


 IDK.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kracker, just the man I'm lookin for!!! Need some important advice from someone with much more experience than me. How in the heck do you get all the hospital tape glue off of ya without scrubbin ya skin off in the shower??? Soap don't work



Ask your wife for some of her nail polish remover. Soak a cotton ball and gently moisten the tape residue and slowly rub. I recommend NOT getting any on the incision or it will light you up like a christmas tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

This about sums it up!!! 

Need to get primed up for this weekend 


UH OH!!!! Bama's in da house....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes shuggums?



You but that turkey riggin to work yet?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You but that turkey riggin to work yet?


no sir...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ask your wife for some of her nail polish remover. Soak a cotton ball and gently moisten the tape residue and slowly rub. I recommend NOT getting any on the incision or it will light you up like a christmas tree.



Thank ya sir!!! I wondered about nail polish remover....

Believe it or not my incisions are healed, except for that puncture type up above. It's almost healed. Btw, do you know exactly what that one was for,  considering it was a Robotic CABG??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 4, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya sir!!! I wondered about nail polish remover....
> 
> Believe it or not my incisions are healed, except for that puncture type up above. It's almost healed. Btw, do you know exactly what that one was for,  considering it was a Robotic CABG??



Did you have 3 incisions or 4?
One would have been for the camera, 2 for the robot arms, and sometimes 1 for the taking down of the internal mammary artey.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy


 Mernin...........


rhbama3 said:


> Did you have 3 incisions or 4?
> One would have been for the camera, 2 for the robot arms, and sometimes 1 for the taking down of the internal mammary artey.


 NaNaNaNaIcan'thearyou! TMI!TMI!TMI!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy





rhbama3 said:


> Did you have 3 incisions or 4?
> One would have been for the camera, 2 for the robot arms, and sometimes 1 for the taking down of the internal mammary artey.



morning bamer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin...........
> 
> NaNaNaNaIcan'thearyou! TMI!TMI!TMI!



I quoted Quack when I meant to quote you yesterday....if you ever want BIG muddin' tires, Rob's gonna try to get rid of his and downsize. He needs smaller tired to turn his jeep into an every day jeep. Not just in the woods and stuff.

How's the day, so fr?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin...........
> 
> NaNaNaNaIcan'thearyou! TMI!TMI!TMI!



I sowwy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you have 3 incisions or 4?
> One would have been for the camera, 2 for the robot arms, and sometimes 1 for the taking down of the internal mammary artey.



4 total, but 2 were more like puncture wounds, one above everything up on the chest, one well below that they had a drain tube in for a few days. The other 2 were incisions right on my left pectoralis major on either side of my - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 4 total, but 2 were more like puncture wounds, one above everything up on the chest, one well below that they had a drain tube in for a few days. The other 2 were incisions right on my left pectoralis major on either side of my - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I quoted Quack when I meant to quote you yesterday....if you ever want BIG muddin' tires, Rob's gonna try to get rid of his and downsize. He needs smaller tired to turn his jeep into an every day jeep. Not just in the woods and stuff.
> 
> How's the day, so fr?



What size are they


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff.....you and your dirty mouth....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 4 total, but 2 were more like puncture wounds, one above everything up on the chest, one well below that they had a drain tube in for a few days. The other 2 were incisions right on my left pectoralis major on either side of my - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.



Just because you have been through (oops I might be labeled a potty mouth) lately does not mean you can say those words.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just because you have been through (oops I might be labeled a potty mouth) lately does not mean you can say those words.



I was just abbreviating nipple and areola...sheesh


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 4 total, but 2 were more like puncture wounds, one above everything up on the chest, one well below that they had a drain tube in for a few days. The other 2 were incisions right on my left pectoralis major on either side of my - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.



yeah, them "potty mouth" incisions are brutal! 
 Different hospitals do things differently. The two on the left were for taking down the artery they used for the bypass, the one below was for the camera( the Left Anterior Descending artery is on the bottom backside of the heart), the one above was for one arm of the robot. My guess, anyway....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I quoted Quack when I meant to quote you yesterday....if you ever want BIG muddin' tires, Rob's gonna try to get rid of his and downsize. He needs smaller tired to turn his jeep into an every day jeep. Not just in the woods and stuff.
> 
> How's the day, so fr?


Thanks but I don't see going bigger, this thing is gonna need to be an every day jeep too............ 
Day is going GREAT........ co worker still out & I'm sorta-kinda busy!


rhbama3 said:


> I sowwy.


 that's ok, I love it when you talk shop, I just don't like the gory part of it.........


Jeff C. said:


> 4 total, but 2 were more like puncture wounds, one above everything up on the chest, one well below that they had a drain tube in for a few days. The other 2 were incisions right on my left pectoralis major on either side of my - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


 


Jeff C. said:


>





Sugar Plum said:


> Jeff.....you and your dirty mouth....



















gobbleinwoods said:


> Just because you have been through (oops I might be labeled a potty mouth) lately does not mean you can say those words.


 really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Jeff.....you and your dirty mouth....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

time to go to work. See ya'll this evening.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 4, 2012)

For the love of everything good and holy...    is there no real bulk herb stores in the whole N. GA area?        

aarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go to work. See ya'll this evening.


 Have a good'un Bama!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, them "potty mouth" incisions are brutal!
> Different hospitals do things differently. The two on the left were for taking down the artery they used for the bypass, the one below was for the camera( the Left Anterior Descending artery is on the bottom backside of the heart), the one above was for one arm of the robot. My guess, anyway....



Now that makes sense....I've been scratchin my head trying to figure it out exactly which was for what. No one told me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> For the love of everything good and holy...    is there no real bulk herb stores in the whole N. GA area?
> 
> aarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I don't know of any down here either, sista, what ya huntin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have a good'un Bama!



BIG X2!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> For the love of everything good and holy...    is there no real bulk herb stores in the whole N. GA area?
> 
> aarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



There's gotta be something somewhere....hey shmoo


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ask your wife for some of her nail polish remover. Soak a cotton ball and gently moisten the tape residue and slowly rub. I recommend NOT getting any on the incision or it will light you up like a christmas tree.



Pam cooking spray or baby oil. 

You need something super greasy that'll release the adhesive qualities of the goo stuck to your skin. 

Or get your wife to go to the local beauty supply store and get some wax remover from the hair removal section. Should work like a charm. 



What a day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't know of any down here either, sista, what ya huntin?


Olive leaf and Elecampane for one of my cows.. helps keep systemic infections at bay


Jeff C. said:


> There's gotta be something somewhere....hey shmoo



I've called a bunch and they only have capsules or tinctures for human doses.. not strong enough for a 700lb cow lol

Mornin Shmoo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> For the love of everything good and holy...    is there no real bulk herb stores in the whole N. GA area?
> 
> aarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



California?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> BIG X2!!!



Jeffro, wd-40 will help remove some of that sticky stuff and you'll quit squeeking when you walk too


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Pam cooking spray or baby oil.
> 
> You need something super greasy that'll release the adhesive qualities of the goo stuck to your skin.
> 
> ...



No thanks!!!  They already shaved me from the neck down to the tops of my feet on the front side. I'm prayin it grows back, I look like a 12 yr old girl from the front


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, wd-40 will help remove some of that sticky stuff and you'll quit squeeking when you walk too



Hey....that's what im talkin bout!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No thanks!!!  They already shaved me from the neck down to the tops of my feet on the front side. I'm prayin it grows back, I look like a 12 yr old girl from the front


 need I really say it???????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Olive leaf and Elecampane for one of my cows.. helps keep systemic infections at bay
> 
> 
> I've called a bunch and they only have capsules or tinctures for human doses.. not strong enough for a 700lb cow lol
> ...


Hhhhhmmmmm..................... lemme do some


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Olive leaf and Elecampane for one of my cows.. helps keep systemic infections at bay
> 
> 
> I've called a bunch and they only have capsules or tinctures for human doses.. not strong enough for a 700lb cow lol
> ...


ok, google those but put in bulk in front of the name, lots of them come in 1 lb or more packages for both......... hope that helps!
https://www.google.com/search?q=bul....,cf.osb&fp=b0a2ceacba63429e&biw=1422&bih=651
and
https://www.google.com/search?q=bul....,cf.osb&fp=b0a2ceacba63429e&biw=1422&bih=651


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No thanks!!!  They already shaved me from the neck down to the tops of my feet on the front side. I'm prayin it grows back, I look like a 12 yr old girl from the front



What's so unusual about that? I like being cleanly shaven.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> California?


wrong herbs 


Jeff C. said:


> No thanks!!!  They already shaved me from the neck down to the tops of my feet on the front side. I'm prayin it grows back, I look like a 12 yr old girl from the front


 not gonna say it... not gonna say it... not gonna say it...   


Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmmm..................... lemme do some



I tried googling last night and this morning... even ATHENS doesn't have a place.. and they have all SORTS of new age herb shops and such  I can't order online till I find the debit card for the farm acct.. which is somewhere in my truck


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No thanks!!!  They already shaved me from the neck down to the tops of my feet on the front side. I'm prayin it grows back, I look like a 12 yr old girl from the front



Uhm   

I didn't say wax, I said WAX REMOVER.  The only thing it'll remove is the wax, not your hair.  

It's greasy like baby oil, Pam or WD40 but easier on the skin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> need I really say it???????





SnowHunter said:


> wrong herbs
> 
> not gonna say it... not gonna say it... not gonna say it...
> 
> ...



WELL....  





Les Miles said:


> What's so unusual about that? I like being cleanly shaven.



I got some funny looks walkin round that hospital hairless in a gown wearing camo crocs though


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm
> 
> I didn't say wax, I said WAX REMOVER.  The only thing it'll remove is the wax, not your hair.
> 
> It's greasy like baby oil, Pam or WD40 but easier on the skin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2012)

A'ight gonna take a break, been on here since 6a. Gotta go see what's on the Jag's agenda for today. 

CYL!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

Holy cow, I'm gone for a day or two and this place went crazy. Bugsy's talkin bout body wax remover ,wd40 and pam spray. Jeff is runnin' around nekkid with camo crocs on talkin about nipples and areolas. Snowy is lookin' to buy some herb. My lawd this place has turned into a wild party.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> For the love of everything good and holy...    is there no real bulk herb stores in the whole N. GA area?
> 
> aarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Whatcha looking for?  

Morning Robert, Jeff, D3 and SP!   Mud, Neil, Kim and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Holy cow, I'm gone for a day or two and this place went crazy. Bugsy's talkin bout body wax remover ,wd40 and pam spray. Jeff is runnin' around nekkid with camo crocs on talkin about nipples and areolas. Snowy is lookin' to buy some herb. My lawd this place has turned into a wild party.











Hiya Neil!


boneboy96 said:


> Whatcha looking for?
> 
> Morning Robert, Jeff, D3 and SP!   Mud, Neil, Kim and anyone else I may have missed.


 Hey Bsquared!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Neil!



Hiya D


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Holy cow, I'm gone for a day or two and this place went crazy. Bugsy's talkin bout body wax remover ,wd40 and pam spray. Jeff is runnin' around nekkid with camo crocs on talkin about nipples and areolas. Snowy is lookin' to buy some herb. My lawd this place has turned into a wild party.



Yep, and I just had to take a Tagamet to deal with it all.     

Hiya Neil


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, and I just had to take a Tagamet to deal with it all.
> 
> Hiya Neil



Hiya Lea 

Went turkey hunting yesterday and all I got was a really really muddy truck. Had torrential rains Monday night. Maybe thats why the birds were quiet.  Well two nights of work and I will have a three day weekend to try it again.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hiya Lea
> 
> Went turkey hunting yesterday and all I got was a really really muddy truck. Had torrential rains Monday night. Maybe thats why the birds were quiet.  Well two nights of work and I will have a three day weekend to try it again.



Well good luck.   I did talk with a man that does of LOT of turkey hunting and he said that Saturday was HORRIBLE so maybe that'll make Wobbert-Woo!  feel better about our lack of success.  

I guess I'll go Saturday morning then gonna meet up with some long lost cousins at the barn and piddle around for a while. I got all day Sunday though.    

Lunchtime. I'm thinking Hibachi vegetables and rice.  

BBL


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Lunchtime. I'm thinking Hibachi vegetables and rice.
> 
> BBL



MMMMM......sounds better than the Lean Cuisine fajita style chicken spring rolls I just had. 

At least I'm starting to shed some weight now that I'm working and eating less.


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> MMMMM......sounds better than the Lean Cuisine fajita style chicken spring rolls I just had.
> 
> At least I'm starting to shed some weight now that I'm working and eating less.


I'm eating like a 4 yr. old for lunch today.
Corndogs and tater tots...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm eating like a 4 yr. old for lunch today.
> Corndogs and tater tots...



Are you washing it down with a juice box?


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Are you washing it down with a juice box?


Nope, red kool-aid

You can't hide money.....


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2012)

#24 an sweet tea


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Chicken fried steak, gravy, corn & mashed taters................
 micromeal


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2012)

Rolled up turkey baloney & salami on pita with hot sause.






BTW, I hate zombies


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Chicken fried steak, gravy, corn & mashed taters................
> micromeal



Well your micromeal sounds much better than my Hibachi. 

I got the 1/2 order of fried rice and veggies ($3.25) and my rice was barely cooked, almost still crunchy.  

My tummy is feeling like it's gonna rebel at any moment.   



I am truly bored to death right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm eating like a 4 yr. old for lunch today.
> Corndogs and tater tots...


Love me some corndogs and tater tots


Keebs said:


> Chicken fried steak, gravy, corn & mashed taters................
> micromeal



Love me some chi.........wait  .. nevermind .. Micro meals


BurgerKing for me today.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Rolled up turkey baloney & salami on pita with hot sause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually sounds pretty darned good. 

I want your t-shirt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

cheese peanut butter crackers and a diet coke. 
Talk about


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I am truly bored to death right now.



Well watch this


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cheese peanut butter crackers and a diet coke.
> Talk about



No yummy leftovers from the weekend


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> That actually sounds pretty darned good.
> 
> I want your t-shirt.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2012)

I had Moe's and now my belly is rumbling; folks better watch out up in here


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cheese peanut butter crackers and a diet coke.
> Talk about



Woman! That's a gormet meal straight outta my backpack during huting season.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well watch this















mudracing101 said:


> No yummy leftovers from the weekend


nope


turtlebug said:


> Woman! That's a gormet meal straight outta my backpack during huting season.


well, you are right about that.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well watch this




WooHoo!!!  

Shake it don't break it baby.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Rolled up turkey baloney & salami on pita with hot sause.
> BTW, I hate zombies


 you only hate zombies so you could have that avatar, right? right? tell me I'm wrong!


turtlebug said:


> Well your micromeal sounds much better than my Hibachi.
> I got the 1/2 order of fried rice and veggies ($3.25) and my rice was barely cooked, almost still crunchy.
> 
> My tummy is feeling like it's gonna rebel at any moment.
> ...


wanna play cards? one groups already started playing........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> Love me some chi.........wait  .. nevermind .. Micro meals


 you mean FINALLY????? 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> cheese peanut butter crackers and a diet coke.
> Talk about


you need some  now for dessert!


mudracing101 said:


> Well watch this


showoff.............


hdm03 said:


> I had Moe's and now my belly is rumbling; folks better watch out up in here


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah...4 more hours before I get to go deal with the lowlife idjuts. 

I get to dole out punishment tonight to two misbehaving sex offenders.  

This job does have it's perks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ah...4 more hours before I get to go deal with the lowlife idjuts.
> 
> I get to _*dole out punishment *_tonight to two misbehaving sex offenders.
> 
> This job does have it's perks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I get to take away their precious free time ( TV time ) cuz they were bartering with food ( big time against the rules ). Job is kinda like babysitting morons.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I get to take away their precious free time ( TV time ) cuz they were bartering with food ( big time against the rules ). Job is kinda like babysitting morons.



Oh, so it's like being a moderator over the Driveler?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh, so it's like being a moderator over the Driveler?





   

exactly


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

To Butterfinger or Not to Butterfinger?  

That is the question.  



























Well since lunch was so lousy and most of it went into the garbage, I think I'll Butterfinger.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

I should be "fishing"


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> To Butterfinger or Not to Butterfinger?
> 
> That is the question.
> 
> Well since lunch was so lousy and most of it went into the garbage, I think I'll Butterfinger.



I like Snickers and Milkyway


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I should be "fishing"



me too


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I get to take away their precious free time ( TV time ) cuz they were bartering with food ( big time against the rules ). Job is kinda like babysitting morons.


gotcha, that's what someone else I know sez too!


turtlebug said:


> Oh, so it's like being a moderator over the Driveler?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2012)

Well off to take care of some chores. Hope all you dribblers have a great afternoon.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like Snickers and Milkyway



Doesn't matter, I can't catch a minute to eat it anyway. 

Danged patients.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well off to take care of some chores. Hope all you dribblers have a great afternoon.


 you too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Doesn't matter, I can't catch a minute to eat it anyway.
> 
> _*Danged patients*_.


 mine is the phone won't quit ringing!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well off to take care of some chores. Hope all you dribblers have a great afternoon.



Bye Neil


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Time for my 3pm nap


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey,turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, nap.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mine is the phone won't quit ringing!



Thank goodness it's been quiet today. I think I could've smacked somebody with the phone yesterday. It was just stupid around here.  




Les Miles said:


> Time for my 3pm nap



You nap?  

Gimme a sec to put my earplugs in.  





rhbama3 said:


> turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey,turkey, turkey, turkey, tukey, turkey, nap.




Ahem....


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you only hate zombies so you could have that avatar, right? right? tell me I'm wrong!


 
It was a tossup of 3


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thank goodness it's been quiet today. I think I could've smacked somebody with the phone yesterday. It was just stupid around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You find time to eat that Butterfinger bar after all? 
About to get my decoys all sutured up. Newgene's new coat is ready!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thank goodness it's been quiet today. I think I could've smacked somebody with the phone yesterday. It was just stupid around here.


It wouldn't be so  around here if folks would keep up with the info they are given, or keep minutes on their phones or ........... 


StriperAddict said:


> It was a tossup of 3





rhbama3 said:


> You find time to eat that Butterfinger bar after all?
> About to get my _*decoys all sutured up*_. Newgene's new coat is ready!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It wouldn't be so  around here if folks would keep up with the info they are given, or keep minutes on their phones or ...........



What'd i say? 
 I have a jake cape and fan from a bird i killed last year. I'm gonna sew it on the back of my Jake decoy. Nothing looks better than real feathers on a bird!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What'd i say?
> I have a jake cape and fan from a bird i killed last year. I'm gonna _*sew *_it on the back of my Jake decoy. Nothing looks better than real feathers on a bird!


 sew sounds sooooo much better than sutured!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeeaaauuppp.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeeaaauuppp.


Hey, Hey, HEY!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2012)

hi!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 4, 2012)

Thunderstorms are popping up around here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

What was I thinking ???

Agreed to swap out my last 3 day shifts for midnights.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You find time to eat that Butterfinger bar after all?
> About to get my decoys all sutured up. Newgene's new coat is ready!



It puts the lotion on......     




Randy ditched texting with me so he could go count nekkid Quacks jumping over the fence.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> hi!


 you need to call me!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> What was I thinking ???
> 
> Agreed to swap out my last 3 day shifts for midnights.


 what were you thinking??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> It puts the lotion on......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What was I thinking ???
> 
> Agreed to swap out my last 3 day shifts for midnights.


Cha-ching? 
I'm hoping night shift pays more than day shift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to call me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what were you thinking??????




I dunno ???   Two days off spent with Dawn done drove me .




rhbama3 said:


> Cha-ching?
> I'm hoping night shift pays more than day shift.





Yeah bro, there's a .10 cent per hour differential.


So instead of getting off Friday at 7pm and enjoying the weekend, I'm getting off Saturday at 7am and basically ruining an off day.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???   Two days off spent with Dawn done drove me .
> Yeah bro, there's a .10 cent per hour differential.
> So instead of getting off Friday at 7pm and enjoying the weekend, I'm getting off Saturday at 7am and basically ruining an off day.



 Amazing, ya'll *always* blame it on the woman.......... tsk, tsk, tsk...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to call me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what were you thinking??????



i didnt have to you called me!!!! lol


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i didnt have to you called me!!!! lol


 'cause you didn't call me!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause you didn't call me!



cause i didnt see you tellin me to call you... bc i had done logged off plus im is at school!!! lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2012)

i think im gonna *sneak* outta school and head to the house and figure out what im gonna cook for supper!! im hungry!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i think im gonna *sneak* outta school and head to the house and figure out what im gonna cook for supper!! im hungry!!!!



Why'll your there ,.. do the dishes













Keebs lets go.


----------



## kracker (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Amazing, ya'll *always* blame it on the woman.......... tsk, tsk, tsk...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

kracker said:


>




errr, I  mean..... thats a terrible thing to do!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Why'll your there ,.. do the dishes
> 
> 
> Keebs lets go.


 I thought you'd never say it!


kracker said:


>


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2012)

Two chili cheese dogs and onion rings from the varsity 

T'was cold by the time it got here, and i know it'll take 10-15 minutes off my life span .... but dang its good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Two chili cheese dogs and onion rings from the varsity
> 
> T'was cold by the time it got here, and i know it'll take 10-15 minutes off my life span .... but dang its good.



I've heard of them, but never had one.
Down here, Jimmy's Hot Dogs in Albany, and Monroe's in Americus are the landmarks. I'm settling for an Arby's roast beef and tater cakes tonight.
Okay, who wants to start the "Everybody but Stringmusic can post in this thread" thread?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Randy ditched texting with me so he could go count nekkid Quacks jumping over the fence.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



And now that you've sent me a pic of that 16oz filet you're sitting down to, I don't regret saying that one bit.    

You wanna see me get worked up over food, put that filet or some baby backs down in front of me.   


Dang that looked good.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Whoop Whoop  

My FearNot slate and glass call is here.  

Time go to tick off the neighbors.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And now that you've sent me a pic of that 16oz filet you're sitting down to, I don't regret saying that one bit.
> 
> You wanna see me get worked up over food, put that filet or some baby backs down in front of me.
> 
> ...


One o these days, Dreama will lock the door at suppertime. I'm sure them stray cajuns love it around their house. 


turtlebug said:


> Whoop Whoop
> 
> My FearNot slate and glass call is here.
> 
> Time go to tick off the neighbors.



I want a ceramic surface call but may have to wait till next season. I'm going to the turkeyrama next year, I swear!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've heard of them, but never had one.
> Down here, Jimmy's Hot Dogs in Albany, and Monroe's in Americus are the landmarks. I'm settling for an Arby's roast beef and tater cakes tonight.
> Okay, who wants to start the "Everybody but Stringmusic can post in this thread" thread?



Dang bro, you ever get up here, my treat. And you can even fix yoself when you have a JeffC. My Pop worked at the original in downtown Athens in the 50's while in school. My aunt's daddy was the day manager. I member one time as a kid in the 60's maman' em had bought a brand new 1966 Impala. They would brang your order out to the car, and wouldn't you know it, I got chili on the new car seat. Then in high school, we would go by right at closing time (2AM) and get a order of rangs. They would fill up a whole go box full just to get rid of them. Them was the days. Now it takes a whole bottle of Tums just to eat lunch.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> One o these days, Dreama will lock the door at suppertime. I'm sure them stray cajuns love it around their house.
> 
> 
> I want a ceramic surface call but may have to wait till next season. I'm going to the turkeyrama next year, I swear!



Stray cajuns.    

I'll go with.  Although I like buying online, I wanna hear em in person.  

I did look at a ceramic last night. Came real close to buying it but I've still got an itch for a copper call right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stray cajuns.
> 
> I'll go with.  Although I like buying online, I wanna hear em in person.
> 
> I did look at a ceramic last night. Came real close to buying it but I've still got an itch for a copper call right now.



You need to make the progression, Thwackbabe. Each surface has its own issues. Start with a slate, then a glass, then Aluminum, then move on to the coppers, ceramic, etc. You'll get frustrated quickly if you don't get a feel for the strikers, pressure, and pitch. Just sayin".....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You need to make the progression, Thwackbabe. Each surface has its own issues. Start with a slate, then a glass, then Aluminum, then move on to the coppers, ceramic, etc. You'll get frustrated quickly if you don't get a feel for the strikers, pressure, and pitch. Just sayin".....



Well I got my slate and glass and honestly, to my untrained turkey ear, I really think it's got a better tone than the Jackpot.  I really love the slate side but I'm fixin to scuff up the glass and play for a while. 


For you my Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I got my slate and glass and honestly, to my untrained turkey ear, I really think it's got a better tone than the Jackpot.  I really love the slate side but I'm fixin to scuff up the glass and play for a while.
> 
> 
> For you my Wobbert-Woo!


I imagine Nicodemus will love this song. I know i do!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I get to take away their precious free time ( TV time ) cuz they were bartering with food ( big time against the rules ). Job is kinda like babysitting morons.





turtlebug said:


> Oh, so it's like being a moderator over the Driveler?



AHEM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Whooooot, only 11 mo hours to go  . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I imagine Nicodemus will love this song. I know i do!



Yeah I thought about you and Nick while I was putting mascara on this morning.   

It was playing on my phone while I was getting dressed for work. 





boneboy96 said:


> AHEM!




I figured you'd appreciate that.   

You're just a warden... without the pay.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, the neighbor's Mastiff (Lenox) obviously don't like turkeys worth a flip.    

I gotta say, for an inexpensive resin call, that sucker is pretty easy to use. I'm really liking it.  

Maybe it'll do me some good this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, the neighbor's Mastiff (Lenox) obviously don't like turkeys worth a flip.
> 
> I gotta say, for an inexpensive resin call, that sucker is pretty easy to use. I'm really liking it.
> 
> Maybe it'll do me some good this weekend.



I'm still waiting to hear from my buddy about hunting Irwinville this weekend. He still hasn't called me back.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't everybody talk at once.  


Okay, bedtime.

It's blurry but I'll leave yall with it anyway. 

Good times. Danged good times.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Don't everybody talk at once.
> 
> 
> Okay, bedtime.
> ...



Night, Bugsy!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from my buddy about hunting Irwinville this weekend. He still hasn't called me back.



You've always got a place to crash and a few turkeys to kill here.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmm....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm....





You are the DEBIL!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You are the DEBIL!




I saved you a few crumbs from the cake


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I saved you a few crumbs from the cake



I'd rather have had one bite of the steak.  

I'm such a sucker for a medium filet mignon. 


Have to told you that I don't like you today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You've always got a place to crash and a few turkeys to kill here.



I don't think AbbEy could take sharing the couch two weekends in a row. 
You put in the time, you WILL kill a turkey. I promise!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'd rather have had one bite of the steak.
> 
> I'm such a sucker for a medium filet mignon.
> 
> ...



I won't send you the pic of the filet cut open then. It was a nice warm pink color with juices oozing out.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2012)

Went and saw a truck, thought it was pretty much a done deal just had to swap money for the truck because from everything i heard it was in great shape, but of course we go to meet the guy in a parking lot and can hear it because ya see it ... take it for a test drive and almost had a filling rattle out.... holy cow.



Oh well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Only 9 lil mo hrs . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 9 lil mo hrs . . .



Pfffttttttttttt!

Your replacement will be late in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 9 lil mo hrs . . .



any turkey reports from da luv shack?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and saw a truck, thought it was pretty much a done deal just had to swap money for the truck because from everything i heard it was in great shape, but of course we go to meet the guy in a parking lot and can hear it because ya see it ... take it for a test drive and almost had a filling rattle out.... holy cow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.



I'm sure a new spark plug and some oil would have fixed that rattle.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and saw a truck, thought it was pretty much a done deal just had to swap money for the truck because from everything i heard it was in great shape, but of course we go to meet the guy in a parking lot and can hear it because ya see it ... take it for a test drive and almost had a filling rattle out.... holy cow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.


 what ya got in mind to get?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 9 lil mo hrs . . .


You Can Do It!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pfffttttttttttt!
> 
> Your replacement will be late in the morning.


 spoil sport!
Ok, PUI, ain't gonna get banded again..............
G'night ya'll..................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what ya got in mind to get?
> 
> You Can Do It!
> 
> ...



Only if you ask 

Good night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> any turkey reports from da luv shack?




No one has hunted it so far this year.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pfffttttttttttt!
> 
> Your replacement will be late in the morning.





Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure a new spark plug and some oil would have fixed that rattle.


Oh yeah, im sure... If i had opened a coke in that thing, it woulda exploded.


Keebs said:


> what ya got in mind to get?
> 
> You Can Do It!
> 
> ...



Just a little truck or something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No one has hunted it so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, be still my heart......


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2012)

the girls tivo'd American Idol.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> the girls tivo'd American Idol.



What about Duck Dynasty?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Apr 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> the girls tivo'd American Idol.


 Wimmenz. They got the crazy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Later everyone. I am outta here. 

Quack, have a good one bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Later everyone. I am outta here.
> 
> Quack, have a good one bro!





Later Randy !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Later everyone. I am outta here.
> 
> Quack, have a good one bro!


Later Perry!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later Randy !!



Who is this Randy person y'all keep talking about? 

My name is Les, Coach, or Coach Miles


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Who is this Randy person y'all keep talking about?
> 
> My name is Les, Coach, or Coach Miles






Put the pipe down and go to bed !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put the pipe down and go to bed !!!



Try and keep up. It's all about the "special" brownies these days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Try and keep up. It's all about the "special" brownies these days.





Thought that applied to mutt fans ???


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2012)

I


Am


Bored.


And

Sort

Of

Sleepy,

But

Not

Sleepy

Enough

To

Sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

slip said:


> I
> 
> 
> Am
> ...





Ear, hit this . . .


----------



## quinn (Apr 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ear, hit this . . .



A friend with weed is a....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2012)

quinn said:


> A friend with weed is a....





... friend indeed . . .


----------



## kracker (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ... friend indeed . . .


speaking of which...the music starts about the 1 minute mark...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> speaking of which...the music starts about the 1 minute mark...





Can't see/hear at work .


----------



## kracker (Apr 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't see/hear at work .


Well that sucks, it was actually relevant to y'alls conversation.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2012)

HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you drivelers this morning.

Word on the street is that a golf tournament was supposed to be played here in Augusta with the first round beginning today BUT it has now been cancelled due to lack of interest.   All of the golfers were sent home and "the weather" was declared the winner.     

Now for a cup or two of good coffee this morning.  Gobblin, where are you ?????

I know that you should be here any second.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well that sucks, it was actually relevant to y'alls conversation.



relevant in a driveler.   

Well it has dawned on a new day.   The moon sure is big and bright this morning.   Well the coffee is ready and cups are filled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

'Morning guys !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh lawd.....what in the world is going on??? And why is Emily drinking my coffee???? That can't be good.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 5, 2012)

Mornin Unk an SP an the rest 


Haha caffinated youngun  Better you than me


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....what in the world is going on??? And why is Emily drinking my coffee???? That can't be good.




Quick, fire up the vacuum cleaner and turn her loose !! 




Hankus said:


> Mornin Unk an SP an the rest
> 
> 
> Haha caffinated youngun  Better you than me






She'll be running around the house like a crack moneky !!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Unk an SP an the rest
> 
> 
> Haha caffinated youngun  Better you than me



Hush it. I'll send her to your house 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Quick, fire up the vacuum cleaner and turn her loose !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 If only it would work....she HATES the vacuum


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hush it. I'll send her to your house
> 
> 
> 
> If only it would work....she HATES the vacuum



How does she feel about picking up sticks?   I just had 16 acres chisel plowed.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hush it. I'll send her to your house
> 
> 
> 
> If only it would work....she HATES the vacuum



No problem  I'll put her to feedin chickens, washin eggs an fetchin beer


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well today will be the last time I post anything in the Springtime Thunderchicken Driveler # 15.   Have a Happy and Thirsty Thursday and.........





























































































































































































































see ya in the next thread!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How does she feel about picking up sticks?   I just had 16 acres chisel plowed.



She LOVES picking up sticks! Rocks, too. I always find them in the washing machine....



Hankus said:


> No problem  I'll put her to feedin chickens, washin eggs an fetchin beer



Good luck gettin' her to feed them, instead of chasing them. And she's a good beer fetcher. Until she decides to drink them herself....

Speakin' of egg washin', I got 3 doz from a friend of a friend the other day...and was super aggravated when I opened the package up to see TONS of chicken poo all over them. Do you know how hard it it to clean eggs that have crusty poo all over them?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> She LOVES picking up sticks! Rocks, too. I always find them in the washing machine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the rocks might be a little heavy but the sticks are plentiful.  do you deliver?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the rocks might be a little heavy but the sticks are plentiful.  do you deliver?



You're asking a mom of two babies whether or not she'll deliver a child to you? Heck yeah!! Anytime I can drop off a youngin' to pester, er, help someone out, I do it in a hurry!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Thirsty Thursday is HERE!
How ya'll are?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, who wants to start the "Everybody but Stringmusic can post in this thread" thread?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THURSDAY to all of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> Word on the street is that a golf tournament was supposed to be played here in Augusta with the first round beginning today BUT it has now been cancelled due to lack of interest.   All of the golfers were sent home and "the weather" was declared the winner.
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> relevant in a driveler.
> 
> Well it has dawned on a new day.   The moon sure is big and bright this morning.   Well the coffee is ready and cups are filled.





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning guys !!





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....what in the world is going on??? And why is Emily drinking my coffee???? That can't be good.





Hankus said:


> Mornin Unk an SP an the rest
> 
> 
> Haha caffinated youngun  Better you than me





Hornet22 said:


>



Mornin all, Its Friday eve




Sugar Plum said:


> You're asking a mom of two babies whether or not she'll deliver a child to you? Heck yeah!! Anytime I can drop off a youngin' to pester, er, help someone out, I do it in a hurry!!



You never did tell me what size tires ya'll are trying to get rid of??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thirsty Thursday is HERE!
> How ya'll are?



Ooops missed you in my good mornings


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd better get a Good Mornin in before thisun is gone....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ooops missed you in my good mornings


 that's ok, you found me!
Mernin!
Ohman, got the gas tank on the jeep dropped last night........... EEEEEEWWWWWwwwwwwwwww that was NASTY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd better get a Good Mornin in before thisun is gone....


Jeffro


Keebs said:


> that's ok, you found me!
> Mernin!
> Ohman, got the gas tank on the jeep dropped last night........... EEEEEEWWWWWwwwwwwwwww that was NASTY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya'll stand back Nic is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd better get a Good Mornin in before thisun is gone....


 Hey Chief!


mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll stand back Nic is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 he's always here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief!
> 
> he's always here!



 you right


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2012)

Update...turkeys are winning!! LOL..still a nice mernin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Update...turkeys are winning!! LOL.._*still a nice mernin*_


 It'd be better if I weren't at the office...........


----------



## kracker (Apr 5, 2012)

Morning folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah Morgan. Keebs, your avitar is making me very sleepy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll stand back Nic is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> he's always here!


You never know who is hangin around this place!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



what wlse is new.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You never know who is hangin around this place!!



sneaking around with light out again?  still?  both?

was that both adverbs or both lights?


----------

